# Twilight Saga - books & movies



## hollyberry84 (May 9, 2008)

Any Twilight Stephanie Meyer fans here?? I just saw the trailer for the movie out in December. I'm sooo excited. 







If anyone wants to read a great book: Twilight by stephanie meyer.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 9, 2008)

I saw the trailer too. Gahhh so excited!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although the only person who actually looks like what I pictured while reading the book is Emmett..  I expected Edward to be more innocent-looking. Oh well, can't frickin' wait!


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: So veryyy excited for the movie and i can't wait for breaking dawn - aug 2!!


----------



## concertina (Jun 13, 2008)

Yep, thought I'm pretty ashamed of it. I mean, I'm 27! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But YES I am SO FREAKIN' EXCITED for both Breaking Dawn and the movie. SOOOO Excited!


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jun 20, 2008)

*For all fellow Twilight fans...*

HAPPY 107th BIRTHDAY EDWARD CULLEN!!!!





















:n  anas:


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: For all fellow Twilight fans...*

YaY!!! He's one sexy 107 year old! haha! I can't wait for Breaking Dawn August 2!  I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for it! It's killlling me! haha! Oh, especially the movie!!!


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Yep, thought I'm pretty ashamed of it. I mean, I'm 27! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But YES I am SO FREAKIN' EXCITED for both Breaking Dawn and the movie. SOOOO Excited!_

 
haha! I'm 24 and although I was ashamed a bit for being sooo obsessed with Twlight you gotta check out Twilight Moms : Everything you want to know about Stephenie Meyer's Twilight series lmao! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I thought I was obsessed!!? haha! <3


----------



## nikki (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: For all fellow Twilight fans...*

I can't wat for Breaking Dawn either!!  Did anyone read The Host?  I thought it was really good too.


----------



## Janice (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: For all fellow Twilight fans...*

OMGsh the movie is going to kick ass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep meaning to pick up the host, but I've been putting off buying books because I want an Amazon Kindle!


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: For all fellow Twilight fans...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_I can't wat for Breaking Dawn either!!  Did anyone read The Host?  I thought it was really good too._

 
I actually ran out to pick it up at Barnes & Noble on Tuesday but it's sitting in the bag in my living room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've heard so many great things about The Host & I really can't wait to read it. I'm debating if I should wait until after Breaking Dawn to start it cuz I'm afraid I'll become obsessed like with Twilight. 2 obsessions is hard to deal with at the same time! haha!

The Host + Twilight Series + MAC =


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: For all fellow Twilight fans...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_I can't wat for Breaking Dawn either!! Did anyone read The Host? I thought it was really good too._

 

I heard it was good.. but i've decide to wait until i'm finished reading Breaking Dawn (which won't take long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I saw the trailer too. Gahhh so excited!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although the only person who actually looks like what I pictured while reading the book is Emmett..  I expected Edward to be more innocent-looking. Oh well, can't frickin' wait!_

 

Really? For me the only person that I pictured and she turned out the same was Alice. Her hair, nose, everything 
And did you notice too, Eric is oriental. I didn't even picture that, but I like the actor, so what the hay


----------



## concertina (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: For all fellow Twilight fans...*

The Host was good...not as good as the Twilight series, in my opinion. But still very inventive.


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 9, 2008)

Rob & Kristen are going to be on the cover of Entertainment Weekly this Friday (July 11). I'm so excited lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be at the beach on Friday, but as soon as I get back I'm hitting up the news stands haha!

StephenieMeyer.com -- The Official Website of Stephenie Meyer


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 10, 2008)

this week ew has the batman cover on it


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 11, 2008)

My friend recommended that book so I just bought it this week


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 11, 2008)

the series is really good. i know it is a "teen" novel, but any adult can read it and enjoy it.  i work at b&N and we have both teens and adults coming in for it.


----------



## concertina (Jul 11, 2008)

Woo! The pictures from the ET magazine are HOT!! I cannot WAIT for this movie!!!


----------



## stlzbabi (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm so very excited for the movie! I also want to go to the premiere party on August 1 but i can't. How depressing, right? I absolutely love Edward and Jacob!!! A lot of the actors chosen for the Cullen family are frikkin HAWT!!


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 14, 2008)

oops! lol. Steph's website made a mistake. Sorry loves! It's going to be out on newstands this Friday (July 18th)


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 19, 2008)

I think I might go pick this up and start reading. This might seem silly, but I've been so nostalgic for last summer and the excitement over the last Harry Potter book that I want to get into another book series.
Plus it has vampires in it, it seems pretty good.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2008)

YouTube - the super duper amazing twilight love song
Oh. My. God.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't wait for the movie. I loved all of the books. I'm reading the host now but haven't gotten too far into it yet.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 29, 2008)

I just picked it up last week. It took me a while to start reading it. I'm only a few pages into the 3rd chapter, but I really like it so far. It's a good sign when a book doesn't take too long to start up.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 1, 2008)

I just finished breaking dawn. CANNOT WAIT for Twilight!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm such a Twi-head
It's ridiculous
I'm on the third round of reading them
and I'm stoked for the movie [11.21.08<3]


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought I'd update. LOL

I got some time to myself and, after only two nights, I've finished the first book! I just could NOT put the damn thing down. I still had about four chapters left to go, but I went out and bought the second one. I planned to get all of them, but they didn't have them in paper back. Gah! I'm so tempted to start on New Moon tonight, but I want to pace myself. I don't want this good thing to end LMAO 

To be honest, I was skeptical when I put it in my cart. There was some buzz about the Half Blood Prince [Harry Potter] not being in theaters when scheduled because of competition. Now, I'm a huge fan of that series, books and movies alike. So I was like "WTF, I've never even HEARD of Twilight" so I picked it up thinking that it would be a dud, "Why are they making a movie of THIS?" I asked. Now I understand, and I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FILM!

P.S. Edward Cullen plz appear in my bed tonight. Nibbling is okay, but no biting. kthxbai


----------



## n_c (Oct 16, 2008)

Just picked this up...so far it's really good. Cant wait for the movie! Edward sounds super gorgeous, I hope im not let down when I see the movie.


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 19, 2008)

i can't wait for twilight! the books were all spellbinding. in the books i'm all about edward but from what i've seen for the movies, jacob is hot hot hot! lol


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 23, 2008)

im so glad there is a thread here about this amazing series. I am addicted. 
I waited in line, rather, Mr Princess did, as I work nights, for BD for me. 

Here is some Twi-love to ogle..




































Oh and BTW I am 32.. and totally a fangirl. Feel free to steal if you wish


----------



## sinergy (Oct 24, 2008)

i love Twilight, i picked up all four books a few weeks after Breaking Dawn came out, just on a whim i decided to try Twilight since I had been hearing so much about it, stayed up till three in the morning reading, and the next day did the same with New Moon, the following day I bought the last two, and I was hooked. all four purchased in one week, and I was so dissapointed that it was over when I was done! lol. I love those books, and Im not ashamed to say that I am not a tween or even a young adult, im a grown woman, haha of 29 but love just love. i cant wait for the movie!!!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know if anybody would be interested but I think most Hot Topics (the one I work at anyway in NJ) is having a release party tonight for the Twilight Soundtrack (it has 2 new  Paramore songs on it I believe). All employees at my store are dressing up like vamps!


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_im so glad there is a thread here about this amazing series. I am addicted. 
I waited in line, rather, Mr Princess did, as I work nights, for BD for me. 

Here is some Twi-love to ogle..




































Oh and BTW I am 32.. and totally a fangirl. Feel free to steal if you wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMFG!!! Those look GORGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just cannot WAIT for this movie! **squealss**


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 25, 2008)

There are some awesome Twilights and hoodies on the Hot Topic website. 

I'm ordering a couple of them, and I'm ordering a toddler T for my daughter! 

Hehehe!

Gotta be ready for the movie.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 25, 2008)

Did you guys hear the Twilight soundtrack with paramore-decode? I love that song. Cant wait til the movie comes out.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep I saw those hoodies and shirts as well. I gotta get some.. LOL.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to request the day off and go watch the screening of it! OMG I simply cannot wait!!


----------



## Cinci (Oct 27, 2008)

so i first heard about this movie today at Chapters cause they had a display with posted and books..   and I love vampire movies.. i just watched the trailer.. i gotta say i'm realyl looking forward to it..  i think i'll go back and buy the book tomorrow.......


----------



## miss_cinday (Oct 28, 2008)

I completely loved the books...I actually read them all in 5 days because I seriously couldnt put them down. I'm on the fence about the movie though. I really dont want it to ruin the book for me so hopefully its worth watching.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay...so someone please HELP me.

I remember seeing the MAJOR HYPE around this book. It was everywhere but I paid no interest.

Then the other day my friend had the book and I read the back and a few pages and was like "Oh this could be good". I love vampire novels (Anne Rice, Poppy Z Brite, etc)

And THEN the next day I saw the trailer and was like "Okay...I have to get this book"

So just about an hour ago, I went to the B&N and could not find it anywhere which was suprising since it was everywhere you looked not too long ago.

So then....I go to the little search kiosk/computer and it pops up as a teen novel and I was like "Uh...maybe its a stupid kids book"

And there was all these other novels that popped up as well.

So anyhoooooo....my questions:
Is this a series?
Is Twilight the first in the series?
Is it kids/adults like Harry Potter was?
Should I get it? LOL and which one?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse, Breaking Dawn...in that order.

Should be in the paperback section at Walmart.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you!

So Twilight is also the name of the whole series? as well as the first book?


Guess I'll pick up the first one.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

they call it the twilight series, so yeah, I guess.


----------



## sinergy (Oct 29, 2008)

ive seen the new tv spots that aired on abcfamily they showed a few different scenes. i cant wait!!! i tried not to squeal, being an older, mature mother, but wth i had to.


----------



## naijapretty (Oct 29, 2008)

Twilight fan here. I have all four books, and I'm over 23. I got my friend hooked on it. Before I bought them, I would go into Borders on K street and read it every day before work started and sometimes after work!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 29, 2008)

I love... love... love Twilight.  Can't wait for it to come out.  What date is it released in the US?  I will be in the US from 14 Dec to 11 Jan.


----------



## sweetsharade (Oct 31, 2008)

*sigh* I'm so excited for this movie!!

It's funny because everyone in my grad program at school keeps talking about the books and we're trying to convert everyone, lol

I saw some of the new trailers...looks good!!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 31, 2008)

I have had the book about two days now and am already half way through. I dont want to put it down. I actually went out today adn bought the second book because I didnt want to have to wait to pick it up when I finish the first

*blushes*


----------



## Ciara (Nov 2, 2008)

It took me a week to read Twilight.  I loved it.
Im now on Book #2 :: New Moon ... Im already half way threw that one.

Cant wait for the movie!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm almost done with Breaking Dawn! I had two books for school that got in the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll finish tonight.
I can't wait for the movie, I think I might get some shirts/hoodies from Hot Topic with next check.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

I finished the first book in about four/five days and am already onto the second book and most of the way through it.

Did you guys see the Tour from Hot Topic?

Robert Pattinson 
November 10th - San Francisco 
November 11th - Dallas 
November 12th - Chicago 
November 13th - Philadelphia 
November 14th - Boston 

Edi Gathegi/Rachelle Lefevre/Taylor Lautner 
November 10th - Seattle 
November 11th - Denver 
November 12th - Phoenix 
November 13th - Houston 
November 14th - Minneapolis 
November 15th - Miami 

Kristen Stewart 
November 13th - DC 
November 14th - New Jersey


----------



## Janice (Nov 5, 2008)

IM SEEING TWILIGHT AT MIDNIGHT THURSDAY (11/20) ON IMAX IN NYC! (regal theatre in union square - join us!)

sorry for yelling I am just SO INCREDIBLY EXCITED!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 5, 2008)

I am going to see the screening of Twilight too! I am sooo damn excited! I bought my shirt already too!! ahahha and I was thinking of flying to san fran to meet Rob! lol


----------



## MAC_Diva (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG! I love twilight! I think i finished like all four books in less than a month! Can't wait for the movie!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I am going to see the screening of Twilight too! I am sooo damn excited! I bought my shirt already too!! ahahha and I was thinking of flying to san fran to meet Rob! lol_

 
Where and when??


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_OMG! I love twilight! I think i finished like all four books in less than a month! Can't wait for the movie!_

 
I'm about to do the same I think. It's been a week since I picked up the first book and I'm about half way through the second already.

I want to get a Team Edward shirt from Hot Topic before the movie premiere. LOL


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 10, 2008)

I am embarrassed to admit that I read all 4 books in 5 days...and I am seeing the midnight premier.


----------



## user79 (Nov 10, 2008)

I had never heard of this series until I got a lot of comments on my Youtube video for Vampire makeup...everyone was talking about Twilight. Good to know what it's all about, at last!


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 10, 2008)

Starting the third book today. So in less than two weeks Ive read the first two and started the third. They are so addictive.

I'm going to try to make it to the movie opening night, but I often hate going to croweded openings like that. We'll see.

I just might wait a couple of days though.


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 10, 2008)

I haven't read any of the Stephanie Meyer's novels but the number of books we sell every day from the Twilight serie (I'm working in an English bookshop in Paris) is really impressive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And everyone is talking about the movie now...


----------



## almmaaa (Nov 10, 2008)

I really love the Twilight Series.  But I really hope the movie dosent suck like some of them do....


----------



## Janice (Nov 10, 2008)

The movie looks pretty bad, but I'm going to like it anyway.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 11, 2008)

So I read that Twilight has to make at least $150 million world wide in order for them to make New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn.

Right now there is a lot of hype over this film, so I am hoping that it does well. But I guess its because last year Summit Ent. released "Golden Compass" and that movie was really hyped too, it was even called "the new harry potter" and it bombed at the box office. So the books after from that seriese were not made into movies.

Lets hope this movie doesn't dissapoint so we can see the next ones!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see it! I don't have very high expectations, I'm just wanting to be entertained.
This is pretty funny...my bf linked me to this today. I think it was his way of trying to get out of being dragged to see it with me!
5 Reasons You'll Hate The Movie 'Twilight' - Funny Videos | Cracked.com


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 11, 2008)

The sheer level of personal disgust and disdain RPatz has for Twilight makes me giggle.
I had to break my daughter's heart today because I wouldn't take her to meet him, I just couldn't fathom the idea of standing in the midst of a crush of Twilight fans squee'ing over him and his smelliness. 
Plus it would have completely disillusioned her.


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG!!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE this series.  I read the 1st book in a day, stayed up til 3 in the morning finishing it and THEN had to go wake up my s/o if you know what I mean!!  LOL!!  Too FREAKIN HOT!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 12, 2008)

*sigh*

Next week seems so far away. I'm probably not going to go see it until a week or so after the release. I can't effing stand fang girls/boys. I want to watch the movie in peace, not be crowded in with a bunch of teeny boppers screaming like wild banshees. 

I can't wait to see it though. It will be great to see such an amazing story on film.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_*sigh*

Next week seems so far away. I'm probably not going to go see it until a week or so after the release. I can't effing stand fang girls/boys. I want to watch the movie in peace, not be crowded in with a bunch of teeny boppers screaming like wild banshees. 

I can't wait to see it though. It will be great to see such an amazing story on film._

 
I totally agree!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay I read Twilight in exactly one day.
I am now on the Twilight bandwagon!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait to see if the movie and book are anything alike since most movies aren't half as close to the book as I'd like.
But the previews look exciting.
I can't wait to read the rest of the series.


----------



## sinergy (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I can't wait to see it! I don't have very high expectations, I'm just wanting to be entertained.
This is pretty funny...my bf linked me to this today. I think it was his way of trying to get out of being dragged to see it with me!
5 Reasons You'll Hate The Movie 'Twilight' - Funny Videos | Cracked.com_

 






that was funny, thanks for the link. i liked the 'hey, and you know who likes not gay vampires...girls!' aahahaha


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_I finished the first book in about four/five days and am already onto the second book and most of the way through it.

Did you guys see the Tour from Hot Topic?

Robert Pattinson 
November 10th - San Francisco 
November 11th - Dallas 
November 12th - Chicago 
November 13th - Philadelphia 
November 14th - Boston 

Edi Gathegi/Rachelle Lefevre/Taylor Lautner 
November 10th - Seattle 
November 11th - Denver 
November 12th - Phoenix 
November 13th - Houston 
November 14th - Minneapolis 
November 15th - Miami 

Kristen Stewart 
November 13th - DC 
November 14th - New Jersey_

 
I passed by the one held in san francisco stonestown mall...and OMG the line went from the 2nd floor to outside all the way around the mall!!! i was going to go but I am not that crazy.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't wait to go see it! I'm hoping I get the chance to go Saturday night.. I just read Twilight this past weekend in one day lol it was seriously addicting!! I am reading New Moon now only 150 pages into this one cuz I lost a little bit of interest in that book. But I hear the rest are good :]


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 21, 2008)

If anyone has seen this already please give me your input. I don't wanna go on a total rant before hearing someone elses point of view.

Robert is amazing!!

and right now I dunno how to feel about the movie... I dunno Ill watch it again to seee if it will grow on me.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 21, 2008)

I had never heard of the books, and I don't know anything about the movie other than Robert Pattison is a beautiful male specimen. lmao


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm on book four now. I wanted to see the movie today but it might be like Sunday evening now.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm going to see it tonight in... about 2 and a half hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm super excited, but a little afraid that it will be slightly disappointing? Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## sinergy (Nov 21, 2008)

i seen the midnight showing last night, my hubs went with me, and fell asleep like ten minutes into the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im on the fence still about if i really like it or not, it wasnt as bad as it couldve been,considering it was lower budget and all,  but i am going to watch it again tomorrow, i have a feeling i was trying so hard to catch everything that i missed alot. but i hope everyone who goes to see it likes it!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Nov 21, 2008)

LOVED the books
absolutely HATED the movie!
I thought that the boring parts were sooooooo dragged out, and there wasnt enough action! I wish they told some of Carlisles history and spent more time on the James chase.

overall, dissapointed =[


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 22, 2008)

first half bad,  2nd good. I didn't like how they changed so many small details.  I say it was good, but not great. The script wasn't written well.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok so my opinion of this movie, after watching it a second time.

Over all is was good. It wasn't amazing to me, and for something that was being deemed as the "Next Harry Potter" it did not lived up to MY expectations. I mean, Im a die hard potter fan, and if you're gonna compare to HP you better BRING IT!! lol

For the budget of the movie (36 million) They did good. I liked what they did with it. The chemistry wasn't really there with the actors. I hope to see more when  bigger budget is approved for sequels. The special fx were a bit cheap, and the editing a bit akward. Some angles, and some scenes had a documentary type feel, and the background music was distraction as it went on through the whole movie.

They cannot obviously do 100% close to the movie, some parts were out of order, but you know, if my hubby who has never read the book knows whats going on.. thats a good thing. 

I absolutly loved the baseball sequence. It was good!! Cam was awesome as james!! It had a bit of continuety issues but thats common I guess in movies, I just noticed quite a bit. 

I didn't understand why Billy who doesn't walk was driving in the movie. I just thought it was funny.

I hope to see more in the sequel, hopefully a bigger budget for more FX and better makeup as well.

Dont get me wrong, I did not NOT like the movie. I did enjoy it. I love Twilight, but I love movies more and when something has this big a following I expect it to deliver better.

I still hope it does well so we can see sequels and see its full potential,besides Cat is a great director so I know we'll get more in New Moon!


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Nov 22, 2008)

I enjoyed the movie, didnt read the books. I felt like some things were missing. That's why I hate when they turn books into movies, I feel like they leave some important stuff out!


----------



## prettybaby (Nov 22, 2008)

wow you guys. i read all 4 books in a week, and am on breaking dawn for the second time.... of course i already know that the movie is never as good as the book, but now im dissapointed, and have not even seen the movie yet! haha


----------



## dollbaby (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm going to be the minority here and say that I absolutely loved the movie. IMO, I thought the actors portrayed their love for each other beautifully. I can't wait to see it again! Sure, it wasn't as good as the book but what movie adapted from a book is? We also have to remember that this was a pretty low budget film, so they didn't have much to work with. 

New Moon has been confirmed that it will be made into a movie. Now that they have lots to work with, let's hope the get this one right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'Twilight' Sequel Confirmed: 'New Moon' To Hit The Big Screen - Movie News Story | MTV Movie News


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_
I didn't understand why Billy who doesn't walk was driving in the movie. I just thought it was funny.





_

 
Lots of people who can't walk drive.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Yeah, I'm pretty sure he drove in the book too. But I could be wrong?

Obviously the book was much better than the movie, but they always are! Personally, I liked the movie. For the time and budget they had (obviously they can't cram all that stuff into two hours) I think it turned out well. I wish they wouldn't have changed so many minor details, but I did still really enjoy the movie.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Lots of people who can't walk drive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I just meant billy, because in the book Chief Swan asks Jacob if he has his license cus he is driving, and jacob lies and said he got an early permit at the rez.

The movie was pretty good for the budget. Hopefully it gets better with New moon!


----------



## sinergy (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Yeah I just meant billy, because in the book Chief Swan asks Jacob if he has his license cus he is driving, and jacob lies and said he got an early permit at the rez.

The movie was pretty good for the budget. Hopefully it gets better with New moon!_

 

i made the same comment to my mom, about Billy not driving in the book. i actually thought that was pretty wierd that they changed that. 

anyhoo, second time around, ya'll and i really enjoyed it. I didnt go in there expecting it to be exactly like the book, and i actually caught a lot of things that i missed the first time around. I really enjoyed it this time, and will probably watch it again if there is a chance for me to do so. My daughter went with me, and she hasnt really been into the books, but after watching the movie (which she loved) she wants to read the books now. 

so yea, cant wait for New Moon....


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

If I had not read the books, I would have liked the movie....and there fore wanted to read the book.

Since I HAVE read the book I kept noticing things that were off. Like in Port Angeles she never went into the book store, so she didn't buy a book.

I kept waiting for the part about Carlisle's history, but they never touched on that.

Also, I HaTE HATE that actor they picked for Carlisle, he's always annoyed me. I saw Carlisle has more softer and they made him look like Tom Cruise did in Interview with a Vampire (at least in the face, not the  hair do)

But I liked it, and I have heard from people who didnt lke the first time that they loved it the second time.

And it grossed over 70 mill opening weekend. Yay!!!


----------



## shea_47 (Nov 24, 2008)

I read all the books and I loved the movies. I went in with really low expectations, and as a movie, without having read the book, it was probably missing some stuff. But I thought it was great!! I love movie Jacob...book Jacob was annoying, but movie Jacob is fab! And movie Bella isn't nearly as annoying, lol...


----------



## Brittni (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow. I cannot believe how big Twilight is! I had saw the previews on TV without knowing anything about the book and thought it just looked interesting. Then, some of my college friends were all going and invited me along. So I've seen the movie before the books, but I think that's best because it couldn't disappoint. Books are always better than movies. Period. Now I'm itching to read the four books and for more movies to come out, though! I thought Twilight was gorgeous as far as the color/mood/setting... like the forest? amazing. Although it was obvious even without having read the book that they left out a lot, especially like how fast they fell in love... it was just she was instantly attracted/intrigued by him and wanted to look into the depth of his soul. I'm definitely a fan now!


----------



## JillBug (Nov 25, 2008)

i went and saw the movie at midnight, even though i didn't read the books and i'm not really into the whole vampire-y stuff, and i really liked it! the only thing i didn't like was that everytime a new character walked onto the screen the theater would screm and go crazy, and they also kept laughing at parts that didn't really make sense, so that was annoying and a bit distracting. i went home and started reading my sister's book and i couldn't stop. i loved it!! i finished it in 2 days, and i am going to start on the next one tonight. now i see why everyone made such a big deal about how amazing it was, and i'm glad i saw it at midnight, because otherwise i would have probably never wathced the movie or read the books.


----------



## Reiven (Nov 25, 2008)

I hear you Jillbug! The theater I was in had a ton of (younger) teenage girls who kept squeeling and screaming everytime someone stepped in to a scene!Annoying! Plus some guys was screaming some very bad things to the girls, thank god those guys left after half the movie(why were they even their?!) Well my opinion of the film! I haven't read the books(I'm on page 30 in the first book) so I can't say if the books was better or not, but I did like the movie! Even if they jumped a little to fast from scene to scene and left out some important smaller bits that I would love to see(my sister terrorizes me about the book so I know some parts xD) it still made a good movie, it could been better, but a good movie!^^ I think I'll have to watch it again though, I squeeled abit myself so I think I missed some conversations/parts XD


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

For how popular the books seemed to be, I found the previews to be very VERY lame...it reminded me of that one movie that came out..was it called 'the coven'? With all those boys that were witches or something...It's great to see most of you didn't like it. Hopefully with all the money they made, the sequel will be much better. Maybe I'll check out the books now.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 26, 2008)

Went and saw it again today. I liked it even more teh second time. So did my BF. LOL He wants to read the books now.


----------



## Penn (Nov 26, 2008)

I just finished the book last night, I kept putting it down and telling myself I'll finish it later but I had no self control and ended finishing it. I'm very tempted to run out and get New Moon now haha. I haven't seen the movie yet though, I'm planning to watch it soon even if I do go by myself [how sad is that haha] My friend told me that in the theater there were people laughing at some of the more serious, romantic or sad parts did this happen to any of you when you watched the movie? and Brittni, I feel like they fell in love pretty fast in the book as well but it could just be me. 
I'm in love with Edward Cullen but I find Bella slightly annoying at times.


----------



## sinergy (Nov 27, 2008)

yea there was a lot of laughing at parts in the movie that there shouldnt of been, im not sure if it was because people knew what was going to happen, and just to see it acted out was 'cute' or something to make you LOL or if it was just corny, some of the stuff i laughed at was basically cause i was able to see them actually doing a scene ive only played in my head,


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 29, 2008)

For those who have read all four books....

Am I the only one who finds Jacob annoying. He has such an attitude that I can't stand his character.


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 29, 2008)

Jacob is actually my favorite character...he totally reminds me of a few friends I grew up with. A bit cocky but always knows how to make you laugh. I can't wait to see how they interact in the next movie. 

So here is my review......

I loved and hated the movie. I feel like the scenes where Bella and Edward were alone always seemed a bit awkward. I loved the casting....the looks of the characters was on point. Bella was perfect, clumsy and nonchalant. However....Edwards performance threw me off. More weird and creepy than passionate. There were a few moments where me and a few older girls around me started cracking up. (we were the few in our late 20's in the theatre on opening night) I really hope he gets the whole "passionate" and not "melodramatic" thing down.

The baseball scene was amazing! The fight scene was on point...I love that they didn't downplay that he broke some of her bones. 

Ok....and am I the only person that HATED the house......I totally pictured and old fashioned house with pillars and very open kind of marbley setting.

Overall one of the best and worst movies I have seen in a long time. Will I buy it when it comes out on vid....absolutely.....

And I can't wait for the sequels!!!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 29, 2008)

I love Jacob, he is such a guy! lol I love how he is annoying, but funny. He doesnt overreact like Edward and stuff. I dunno but this movie was ok. Im hoping for a better sequel


----------



## Little Addict (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't wait for new moon to come out since then we get more Carlisle screen time in the beginning (when she hurts herself)

I remember at the midnight showing that I went to everyone gasped when he came on screen. by far my favorite character now.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 29, 2008)

I went and saw it Tuesday the 25th
at 1130AM
[I don't do crowds xD]

I thought for being such a low budget film that it was AMAZING
and the sparkling wasn't as cheesy and I was expecting


Hella excited for New Moon


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I love Jacob, he is such a guy! lol I love how he is annoying, but funny. He doesnt overreact like Edward and stuff. I dunno but this movie was ok. Im hoping for a better sequel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's why I'm so excited for NM
MORE JACOB!
hahahah.


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, I pictured the house differently as well. I pictured it more like a Souther Plantation kind of mansion. Big white columns, etc. The house in the movie was so modern and not AT ALL what I got from the book.

I feel like in the later books that Edward makes more of an effort to accept Jacob, and be more friendly to him, but Jacob still maintains that arrogance. And that is why I didnt like him, but at the end of the 4th book they seem to get along VERY well which was good.


----------



## TRASHdecor (Dec 2, 2008)

im obsessed. i read all the books, well im on breaking dawn now and saw the movie twicee


----------



## LP_x (Dec 2, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the book. I haven't read the rest yet, but I'm on my 2nd read of Twilight and I only bought it last week. It is my favourite book EVER. Will the movie spoil it for me?


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I absolutely LOVE the book. I haven't read the rest yet, but I'm on my 2nd read of Twilight and I only bought it last week. It is my favourite book EVER. *Will the movie spoil it for me?*_

 
it did for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm rereading it again b/c the movie wasn't romantic enough for me.

I've only seen the movie once. But, I heard alot of people really enjoyed it the second time b/c the first time they kept comparing the film w/ the book.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 2, 2008)

Never read the book or watched the movie but there sounds like there's alot of hype about it?? IS it worth it? Should I read the book or watch the movie??


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Dec 3, 2008)

i love the book more than the movie. but some people who haven't read the books were a little confused on the movie. & others who have read the books were disappointed. it's a win-lose situation.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Never read the book or watched the movie but there sounds like there's alot of hype about it?? IS it worth it? Should I read the book or watch the movie??_

 
yes, it really is worth it
i'd say to read the book first.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok so I saw it a third time, and I tried to enjoy it for what it was.. but still I couldn't help but notice all this stuff thats wrong with it. I did like it, I guess it could have been worse. 

A lot of people have been throwing the budget issue and that is understandable, but you can have a good movie that didnt have a high budget for example "The Passion of the Christ" budget was 35 million and look how amazing that was!

I am hoping New Moon is better. and omg, I do not know how they will make Breaking Dawn! Ew. I don't even wanna think about that book to a movie, it was so bad. I can't imagine how the movie could be better.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 5, 2008)

The book was so much better!
Don't get me wrong the movie was okay but just okay.
To be honest I thought Robert Pattinson and Kristen Stewart had more chemistry off camera.
But I didn't expect them to make it a 4 hour movie as much as I wanted them to so I guess it was an alright movie BASED on the book Twilight.


----------



## revinn (Dec 8, 2008)

See, I read the entire series, but HATED the books (don't throw things!). So I didn't have high hopes for the movie..but I actually loved it, and ended up seeing it twice! I might even go again this weekend. So for me, the movie was a big improvement on the novels.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok. I went to go see the movie this past Saturday night, you know....just to see what all the fuss is about.

Well.....

I'm in love with Edward. Or the dude that plays him. And he's younger than me. So now I'm a pedophile. Yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thinking I'll probably start on the books in the next few days.


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

Ahh I still have to watch this so I can see what's all the excitement about.
I didn't even read the book though.


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_Ok. I went to go see the movie this past Saturday night, you know....just to see what all the fuss is about.

Well.....

I'm in love with Edward. Or the dude that plays him. And he's younger than me. So now I'm a pedophile. Yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thinking I'll probably start on the books in the next few days._

 
Me too


----------



## Rosario (Dec 12, 2008)

Well i went to take my nieces to watch this movie. I wasnt expecting much cuz i hadnt heard anything about it only there was a big hype.
    Im 28  (yes a bit embarrassing but hey heart always stays young) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i became obsessed to the point i went to buy the Twilight book since they say books are always better well it is there is more passion behind the whole Edward & Bella (AMAZING chemistry)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Book also explains some of the background of the Cullen Family which would have made a great story line on the movie. Dont get me wrong i liked the movie but the book is amazing.


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_YouTube - the super duper amazing twilight love song
Oh. My. God._

 
Oh,dear,God...That was DISTURBING.


I haven't read any of the books,suprisingly,but I'm FINALLY seeing the movie this weekend.


----------



## christinakate (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_YouTube - the super duper amazing twilight love song
Oh. My. God._

 

HAHAHA !


----------



## luvmkup (Dec 14, 2008)

I've never read any of the books, but saw the movie today. My husband and I really liked it (he's never read the books either). I expected the books to be better than the movie because that's always the case, but I thought the movie was pretty good for what it was.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 14, 2008)

I HATED the movie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had really high hopes and I was really excited, but I did not like it at all.

The books were way better. I could read those over and over. But I haven't felt compelled to see the movie a second time.


----------



## pattycakez (Dec 14, 2008)

i read all 4 in 2 weeks during the summer. i couldnt put it down EVER. so good
i want edward <33


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 14, 2008)

I want a vampire...

I bought Twilight and stayed up all night reading it...then New Moon the next night and Eclipse the next... I went and saw the movie and was horribly dissappointed.  They changed things that didn't need to be changed! To me it was low budget and seemed low budget. It was so disjointed...I felt like had I not read the book first nothing would've made sense...

So I still have Breaking Dawn to read but I am refusing to because I dont want it to end.... I'm saving it for my plane ride back east this week.  

I love the books and the writing but I do think the fact that they so heavily romanticize getting married so young a bit socially irresponsible when considering the books are geared towards teens.


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I may attempt to read Edward's version of Twilight on the Stephanie Meyer's website.

I am going to see the movie a third time on Wed. Also, I just read that they might not use the same director for the second movie. Apparently, RPatz and Stephanie Meyer's clashed with her a lot over the movie, so I think she is going bye bye


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 15, 2008)

I loved the movie. I loved the actors that were chosen and the sets. I just wish there was a better cullen story line. I'm expecting New Moon to better.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Dec 15, 2008)

I just found out about these books a week ago, and I'm already on book 4! :O I'm ADDICTED! It is just so amazing<3 I love, love, love Bella and Edward together, they really make me believe that anything is possible<3

Saw the film on Saturday, in Norway it does not premiere until January 9th, but the had a pre-viewing this weekend, and I was lucky enough to be able to attend. The film was amazing, but I must say that I think the movie will be better for those who have read the book, just because the movie does tend to skip important scenes, and it is difficult to portray the intense feelings between Bella and Edward on screen, rather than reading it, where it'll be filled with adjectives.. Well, yeah thats enough on my part.. I'm gonna go continue reading Breaking Dawn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't ever want it to end XD


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Dec 16, 2008)

yay Taylor Lautner isn't being replaced!!!!!! sorry guys I'm just really happy. As I read, Taylor is now who I imagine as Jake. Team Jacob:]

Twilight Author Urges Fans to Trust New Director - The Twilight Saga, Robert Pattinson, Stephenie Meyer : People.com


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 20, 2009)

I got the books shortly after Christmas and I read all four books within four days.... I loved the books but the movie was SO CHEESY! The whole part where he was supposed to be running super fast with bella on his back LOL I broke out in laughter in the theater it was ridiculous!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 20, 2009)

I want to mate with Edward Cullen. Or Robert Pattinson.

Preferrably Edward, cuz vampires are HAWT. =P


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 26, 2009)

I like robert pattison a lot. 1. good looking. 2. hilarious. 3. doesnt take himself seriously.   i think he's refreshing. And maybe a bit of a jerk... in a hot way. Plus i have a thing for grungy kinda dirty boys. rrooowww

Seriously though, i dont like the books. I'm finishing the series cause, well, i have nothing else to read. I think they're very poorly written and cheesy. Everyone always seems to get what they want with little to no sacrifice. The solutions come too easily. Bella has to be the most annoying character, and shes narrator, which is so irritating. I think the ideas are good, but very poorly executed. If a good writer had taken Stephanie Meyer's 1st draft and reworked it, man it could have been amazing.
At the beginning of the series i really liked Edward, but by book 4, i find him to be kinda dull. I prefer a real man with flaws, keeps things interesting. I'm not big into these old archetypes.


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you guys hear about the lawsuit?

The came out with a Twilight fragrance and the bottle looks EXACTLY like a fragrance bottle from Nina Ricci, so apparently they are being sued now.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 27, 2009)

Yea, i saw the images of both perfumes... It was actually really ridiculous. It was the EXACT same bottle, except the twilight one had a phrase on it.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 27, 2009)

wow, it was really hard to sit through the movie.  excruciatingly painful.  horrible acting plus cheesy special (?) effects.


----------



## Penn (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Seriously though, i dont like the books. I'm finishing the series cause, well, i have nothing else to read. I think they're very poorly written and cheesy. Everyone always seems to get what they want with little to no sacrifice. The solutions come too easily. Bella has to be the most annoying character, and shes narrator, which is so irritating. I think the ideas are good, but very poorly executed. If a good writer had taken Stephanie Meyer's 1st draft and reworked it, man it could have been amazing.
At the beginning of the series i really liked Edward, but by book 4, i find him to be kinda dull. I prefer a real man with flaws, keeps things interesting. I'm not big into these old archetypes._

 
I just finished the last book, and you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 28, 2009)

^ word up to that m'lady.

i must say, as boring as i find Edward, i would soooooo do Robert Pattison. I duno if i said that before, but it's worth repeating. Cause, he makes my pants crazy with lust. And by pants, i dont mean my pants....


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_wow, it was really hard to sit through the movie.  excruciatingly painful.  horrible acting plus cheesy special (?) effects._

 
yea. i think alot of that was the REAL reason behind changing directors. i dont think the original quit/got fired (whichever it was) i think that happened because of how crappy the movie came out to be. honestly i think the only thing that saved this movie from going into the hall of shame were the the hot cast, crazy tweens and their moms. am i right?


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_honestly i think the only thing that saved this movie from going into the hall of shame were the the hot cast, crazy tweens and their moms. am i right?_

 
HAHA you're so right.


----------



## lumiere (Feb 24, 2009)

The movie was so hard to sit through, it was ridiculous. Robert Pattinson's (who I didn't like for the role, Gaspard Ulliel would've made the perfect Edward imho) voice was so high, and Kristen Stewart's voice was so low. I didn't really like the books either. I have to admit though, Edward is <3


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I like robert pattison a lot. 1. good looking. 2. hilarious. 3. doesnt take himself seriously.   i think he's refreshing. And maybe a bit of a jerk... in a hot way. Plus i have a thing for grungy kinda dirty boys. rrooowww

Seriously though, i dont like the books. I'm finishing the series cause, well, i have nothing else to read. I think they're very poorly written and cheesy. Everyone always seems to get what they want with little to no sacrifice. The solutions come too easily. Bella has to be the most annoying character, and shes narrator, which is so irritating. I think the ideas are good, but very poorly executed. If a good writer had taken Stephanie Meyer's 1st draft and reworked it, man it could have been amazing.
At the beginning of the series i really liked Edward, but by book 4, i find him to be kinda dull. I prefer a real man with flaws, keeps things interesting. I'm not big into these old archetypes._

 

This is the best negative review-ish that I've read of Twilight. Now, I am a big fan of the books. Simply, and only because, I love the story. I fell in love with Edward (yeah, so what's new.. right?).
But I do agree with a lot of points you said. I didn't like the fact that everything came so easily for everyone. I also hated the fact that by the 4th book Edward seemed to disapear and the whole Twilight vibe was gone. 
I have still read each the books 20 times each. But in the back of my mind I have the same thoughts running through my mind.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 12, 2009)

I abore Breaking Dawn! It should have ended with Eclipse. By book four their relationship, and "love" seems to be gone and now its about her being pregnant. UGH. I also dislike the whole Harry Potter/ Twilight comparison, simply because J.K is a far superior writer than S.M. and thats not an opinion its a fact. You can tell by the diction and such.

anyway, I hated the movie. Worst piece of film. But I love Rob, and Taylor. So Yeah, I watched it once, tried watching it again and I couldn't take it. Had to walk out. lol

but yeah. We'll see how the second one does.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I HATED the movie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had really high hopes and I was really excited, but I did not like it at all.

The books were way better. I could read those over and over. But I haven't felt compelled to see the movie a second time._

 
So:

I saw it a second time just a few weeks ago, and I really liked it the second time around. It had been a while since I'd read the book or seen the movie, so I was able to just enjoy it for what it was and not constantly relate to the book every 30 seconds. 

I can't wait for the DVD release! Except, I'm getting it on DVD, Blu-ray, and I'm getting the sound track. My brother in law works at Best Buy and he can always buy the hot stuff right away with his discount. My birthday is not too far off from the release


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 16, 2009)

~raises hand~ Met Robert Pattison at Hot Topic during the Twilight "signing". My friend worked there and got me in, I shook his hand (no one was supposed to touch him) MAN, you should have SEEEEEEEEEEEN the looks on the fangirls faces, they looked like they wanted to tear my face off and eat my eyes or something...

I just finished reading Breaking Dawn... and I must say, I'm rather happy I borrowed it from a friend instead of paying for it... because it was just... horrid in my opinion, and for more than a few reasons.

1. Everyone gets a happy ending, it's way TOO happy almost.
2. Everything seems to just fall into place like Tetris:

 "Oh, Voultri is coming? No problem! Bella has these new powers even though a lot of vampires don't have these powers, nor be able to use them for being a few months old, that can just SO happen to shield against the Voultri's offenses!"

"OH NO! A hiker! Oh look, Bella can run away from the smell of human blood, even though she's only a few days old!"

"Oh, Alice! You just SOOOO happen to find another hybrid like Renesseme in Africa/India/Rainforestplacesomewhere and now the Voultri can't attack us!"

"Jacob? Imprinting a newborn? No problem! She'll be full grown in 7 years anyways!"

Seriously...? *SERIOUSLY!?! *
3. Bella becomes so bland after becoming a vampire I can't relate to her at all... it's like S.M. is just living her little fantasy... but in a horrid way. NO one is that perfect.
4. Same as before, Edward, no one is that perfect. 

I liked the first three books... but I have to say Breaking Dawn was a let down.

I don't know about you girls though, I'm buying the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At least I have something to look at (*JACOBBBB* <3333333333 )

I like me some wolfman


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SolarWhite* 

 
_This is the best negative review-ish that I've read of Twilight. Now, I am a big fan of the books. Simply, and only because, I love the story. I fell in love with Edward (yeah, so what's new.. right?).
But I do agree with a lot of points you said. I didn't like the fact that everything came so easily for everyone. I also hated the fact that by the 4th book Edward seemed to disapear and the whole Twilight vibe was gone. 
I have still read each the books 20 times each. But in the back of my mind I have the same thoughts running through my mind._

 
why thank you! i'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 26, 2009)

I know I am really late to the party. But I decided to read these books just now. And my questions is should I read all four books before I watch the movie? Cause I am afraid that if I watch the movie first it will kill the fun in reading these books.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I know I am really late to the party. But I decided to read these books just now. And my questions is should I read all four books before I watch the movie? Cause I am afraid that if I watch the movie first it will kill the fun in reading these books._

 
I recommend reading at least the first one and THEN watch the movie


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I recommend reading at least the first one and THEN watch the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree.  Read the first one, see the movie, then read the other three.  These books are addicting!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I don't know about you girls though, I'm buying the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least I have something to look at (*JACOBBBB* <3333333333 )

I like me some wolfman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!!!  I am SO much more a Jacob fan than an Edward fan.  I actually dreamt I was in a liplock with him once.. lol


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow I only read Twilight and New Moon, I've read them both 3 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only read Twilight after I saw the movie, since many friends of mire kept saying the movie was nothing like the book and blah blah, but I liked the movie, so read the book,and got addicted to the book!! Cant wait for the movies and see what they include =]


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Me too!!!  I am SO much more a Jacob fan than an Edward fan.  I actually dreamt I was in a liplock with him once.. lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! I'm a Jacob fan too like WHOAAA.

I have a big poster of him in my room


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 26, 2009)

I have watched the movie about 5 times since I got it last week.  I am a Jacob fan as well (although I also love Edward).  I can't wait for the new moon movie to come out as we will get to see a TON of Jacob!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have watched the movie about 5 times since I got it last week.  I am a Jacob fan as well (although I also love Edward).  I can't wait for the new moon movie to come out as we will get to see a TON of Jacob!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wonder how they're going to work with the guy who played Jacob, as he's not very tall :/


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ Yeah I've always wondered how they might make him tower over Bella in the movie, I mean he is getting the body down, just not the height


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_^^ Yeah I've always wondered how they might make him tower over Bella in the movie, I mean he is getting the body down, just not the height_

 
Yeah, it's only 5'6" :/ And Jacob is supposed to be 6'8" by the end of the books. And 6'4" by New Moon. I don't know how they're going to do this. 

I think this might be why they were having problems signing him on for the second movie too, I know it definitely had something to do with his weight, and not being big enough. He's only 17 though, so he might pack on a bit of muscle before then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I didn't like is that they didn't really portray his character as I expected. I expected a more "flirtatious, teasing Jacob" :/ I guess we'll see how this one goes. 

Also! Dakota Fanning is going to be Jane in the new movie. I'm excitedddd! I <3 Dakota Fanning.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you girls, my first book is on my way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love book swaping. hehe


----------



## jen77 (Mar 27, 2009)

Finally watched this. I see why everyone is sooo addicted to it now lol.

I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 29, 2009)

Love this series of books.. they are so captivating its ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first film was great. Not as good as the book (and they cut some of my favourite scenes) but better than I expected it to be (book to film versions usually suuuuck)

Can't wait for new moon


----------



## nebbish (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a vampire snob... these books SUCKED.
I don't like the story or the way they were written & I really don't like the mythology.
The movie was okay ... mostly because the guy who plays Edward is hoooot :]


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ladies, its called movie magic.

The same way that they made Ian Mckellen tower over Elijah wood in "Lord of the Rings" there are certain angles that can be shot to make someone appear shorter or way taller. Also the set can be built to make Bella appear shorter. 

There are a lot of ways this can be accomplished. I just think people are taking this too literal thinking he actually HAS to be the height for the role.

Leave that to the director, and just enjoy the movie for what it is. I hope its better than the first, cus the first sucked ass.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 6, 2009)

ohhhhhh shitttttttt i finally watched this movie today and i just lost my shit. i could stare at that man all day. hotness. i nearly watched it a second time just so i could look at him some more. damn. vampires are hot. especially sparkly ones.


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 13, 2009)

not ashamed to say that last night i watched the movie for the 12th time since i bought it


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 21, 2009)

I have not read any of the books - but finally saw the film this weekend.

I really enjoyed it, even if it is targeted toward a teen audience. I thought the leads were great and all around it was well done.

Of course, I'll have to read the books now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I _have_ read Stephanie Meyer's first adult fiction novel, The Host, which I liked very much.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 22, 2009)

I heard "New Moon" lost a lot of its budget, I don't see how it could get any more low budget than the first one.. but I guess we will see.


----------



## User35 (Apr 24, 2009)

I am completely in love with Twilight...Im on eclipse right now and cant wait for the new movie to come out. And yes like mostly everyone else I am in love with edward, I have a poster of him next to my bed...Im so embarrased but whatever..lol hes hot. 

Kinda weird and off topic..but I want edward and bella to have sex already..graphic ,detailed ,wild, sex....but these books are for teens so I guess its not gonna happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh yeah one more thing I wonder if you gals have thought of this as well, or maybe im just a weird sicko..What happens when bella is on her period? hahaha...does edward loose it? does he have to leave because the temptation is too strong...or does he get some free blood ? Sorry if thats too gross for some of you but hey she is human..just a question. Im waaaaay too deep in this series lol.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 27, 2009)

^ What? No sex yet??? lol.... I am on my first book and I cannot wait until they do it already. Haha
I love the book, im hooked on it now, I dont get anougth of sleep because of this book. Aften when Im done with the first book I want to watch the movie. And I got the New Moon already waiting for me.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_ 
Kinda weird and off topic..but I want edward and bella to have sex already..graphic ,detailed ,wild, sex....but these books are for teens so I guess its not gonna happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah one more thing I wonder if you gals have thought of this as well, or maybe im just a weird sicko..What happens when bella is on her period? hahaha...does edward loose it? does he have to leave because the temptation is too strong...or does he get some free blood ? Sorry if thats too gross for some of you but hey she is human..just a question. Im waaaaay too deep in this series lol._

 
hee! i won't spoil anything for you, but i will use this smiley as a tool for foreshadowing: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




never thought about the whole period deal, though. i think if i were a vampire, i would be kinda bleh about that. just because of the content.

yeah. stopping right there. not trying to gross people out.

maaan. i finished all those books in three days. hawt. i want an Edward and a Jacob. (and throw in Paul and Emmit too.) Tag. Team.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 29, 2009)

i'll just take a neurotic robert pattinson. thank you!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 5, 2009)

I watched the movie last night. I liked the book better, but the movie was pretty good. I would watch it again and I hate to watch movies for more then once, unless they are really good. About Edward, I did not find him as HOT as everyone else thinks (hides under the table, lol, dont hate me). I mean hes atractive because hes a vampire, but I think Brad Pitt was better looking vampire. lol And I think Emmett is better looking


----------



## claralikesguts (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I watched the movie last night. I liked the book better, but the movie was pretty good. I would watch it again and I hate to watch movies for more then once, unless they are really good. About Edward, I did not find him as HOT as everyone else thinks (hides under the table, lol, dont hate me). I mean hes atractive because hes a vampire, but I think Brad Pitt was better looking vampire. lol And I think Emmett is better looking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm emmett


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_.What happens when bella is on her period? hahaha...does edward loose it? does he have to leave because the temptation is too strong...._

 
I wondered this too, since I've read spoilers about her in the fourth book, so Im like huh? What about when she gets her period? I mean on the second book what happened at the party..


----------



## MissAlly (May 6, 2009)

I FINALLY watched the film this weekend,though I haven't read any of the books I REALLY enjoyed.


I'm thinking of getting some of the books this weekend.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 7, 2009)

^ get them!!! you won't regret it.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Wow I only read Twilight and New Moon, I've read them both 3 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only read Twilight after I saw the movie, since many friends of mire kept saying the movie was nothing like the book and blah blah, but I liked the movie, so read the book,and got addicted to the book!! Cant wait for the movies and see what they include =]_

 
This is the pattern I took except I haven't read New Moon yet. Omg after the last couple of days I've really became addicted to Twilight. I loved the film but the book's just taken me in. When I put it down I think about it for hours. I'm a self-confessed Edward-holic - he's so wonderful and perfect and he treats Bella so beautifully I swoon each time he does something...

I feel like a heady teen again and I'm about to turn 24!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Movie poster for New Moon?


----------



## Mabelle (May 23, 2009)

^ yes. i think it looks like an amateur photoshop pic. I was quite shocked at the zero amount of creativity or effort put into it. I think they're just focusing on pumping out these films while the iron is hot.


----------



## mtrimier (May 27, 2009)

I finally saw the movie version (shut it!), and didn't care for it much. It was just okay to me, but isn't that always the case when you read the book first. You have an idea of how things look and it never meets the film expectations.

I would so take Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise, or, even better, Antonio Banderas (swoon!) over Robert Pattinson. He's not attractive at all to me, with the exception of his high volume hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will say that I am glad there are actual Native Americans slated to play in New Moon! woot!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 27, 2009)

when i saw the New Moon poster i got so excited! jacob looks sooooooooooo much better with short hair. mmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i really dislike how they put rob in the front... why the fuck is he in the front when he's barely in the book? they probably did it just to attract edward-obsessed fan girls. ugh...


----------



## mtrimier (May 27, 2009)

^^more than likely, but this will hopefully give those on Team Jacob something to drool over now. Balance it out, sort of.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 27, 2009)

i'm already drooling. kind of sad that i had a dream where i made out with jacob...


----------



## AmandDUR (May 27, 2009)

screw edward. ill take some jacob please! (in the books and movie)

maybe im jaded, but i always feel edwards attraction is connected to her smell - at first anyway. whereas jacob really wholly just loves her.

yay jacob!


----------



## Okami08 (May 28, 2009)

I felt that her scent and his inability to read her thoughts were just the things that drew his attention.  After all, he's spent decades trying to ignore people (never really succeeding, but trying really hard).  

Personally, I was thoroughly unimpressed with the movie, and spent the entire time repressing screeches about how "it's not that way in the book!"  I felt they totally changed Bella's character and they took out huge chunks of information that explained the whole story and the totally high school accurate thing of staring at each other and thinking about each other for months without actually saying anything to each other.  What I loved most about the books (I'm in my early twenties) is that it totally brought back both high school and falling in love with my fiance.  I felt that the characters were very realistic, and I'm big on characters who really come to life and feel like real people.  

I also can't help having a massive soft spot for Edward because there are a lot of things about him that remind me of my fiance.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

I watched the movie last week and it's the best mix for me ever! Vampires + Romance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was following up this thread and thought need to try the novel. Finally, hit the bookstore in the lunch hour and got my Twilight!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy and can't wait for office to get over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They've changed the book-cover after the movie though. Now, the cover has a pic of Rob and Kristen. Love it anyhow


----------



## kittykit (May 29, 2009)

I've finally watched the movie on Monday and I kinda liked it.

If a guy like Edward Cullen looks at me like how he was looking at Bella, I think I would die! *lol*


----------



## claralikesguts (May 29, 2009)

i'm sooooooooososoosososososososo excited for the New Moon trailer on the MTV awards this sunday... words can't even describe how excited i am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dfhjdhjks i want to see it now!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 29, 2009)

I just saw a tiny part of it.
Well I cant wait for MTV awards!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 29, 2009)

^ how? i want to see!


----------



## coachkitten (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_^ how? i want to see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is REALLY short but if you go to Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton there is a 14 second clip.  

EDIT: It is on page 3 of Perez Hilton.


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2009)

I saw the little sneak preview and honestly - I CAN'T STAND KRISTEN STEWART! She is the worst actress for Bella, she speaks in this horrible monotonous bored-to-death tone in the whole film. She totally ruins Twilight for me. Actually I'm kinda over Twilight now, I was into it for a while but now I'm reading all the Charlaine Harris Southern Vampire mystery series and it's way way better. It made me realize how much Stephenie Meyer "borrowed" from Charlaine Harris' books. (The series True Blood is based off her books)

I'll still see New Moon tho but I just can't stand Stewart as Bella, she's so stiff. I'm excited that New Moon was all filmed in and around Vancouver (and Italy of course) so it will be cool to recognize my hometown! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the sneak preview btw:
ohnotheydidnt: whee???


----------



## tara_hearts (May 30, 2009)

that clip = horrible
kristen stewart sucks.
but i will still watch it for the boys. /drool x100000


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 30, 2009)

Yeah. Kristen Stewart is just like, she is forcing herself to act or do something, when you see her in interviews and such she looks soo dead but alive..
But Im still excited for the movie =]


----------



## tara_hearts (May 30, 2009)

rofl wtf


----------



## claralikesguts (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I saw the little sneak preview and honestly - I CAN'T STAND KRISTEN STEWART! She is the worst actress for Bella, she speaks in this horrible monotonous bored-to-death tone in the whole film. She totally ruins Twilight for me. Actually I'm kinda over Twilight now, I was into it for a while but now I'm reading all the Charlaine Harris Southern Vampire mystery series and it's way way better. It made me realize how much Stephenie Meyer "borrowed" from Charlaine Harris' books. (The series True Blood is based off her books)

I'll still see New Moon tho but I just can't stand Stewart as Bella, she's so stiff. I'm excited that New Moon was all filmed in and around Vancouver (and Italy of course) so it will be cool to recognize my hometown! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the sneak preview btw:
ohnotheydidnt: whee???_

 

hahaha the comments on that page are hilarious. my favorite has to be:


----------



## daniellefc (May 31, 2009)

I completely agree about Bella. I think someone else could portray Bella much better than Kristen Stewart. But, I did really enjoy Twilight and I can't wait until New Moon comes out! (I totally am team Edward but seriously, those promo pictures of Taylor and making me second guess my affiliation lol) I always get funny looks when I'm chatting w/ the ladies @ work about how akward she is. I'm glad I'm not alone. haha


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 31, 2009)

Ok wait nevermind haha.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 31, 2009)

I loved the New Moon trailer!!! Jacob looks hot now! I love his short hair.
I cannot believe Bella won an award.... shes so so so boring.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 31, 2009)

I know It looks way better than the First one..I just want to see the whole movie soooo badd!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2009)

I really liked the trailer!  I got chills when Jacob turned into a wolf!  Eeeee....I can't wait for new moon!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I really liked the trailer! I got chills when Jacob turned into a wolf! Eeeee....I can't wait for new moon!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ditto


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 1, 2009)

haha i had to keep from squealing when Jacob appeared on my TV shirtless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but overall i was kind of disappointed with the trailer. the birthday scene, forest scene, and Laurent scene are nothing like i imagined them. and since when does Jacob phase in front of Bella and attack Laurent? it was supposed to be the pack attacking him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND it was supposed to happen in the meadow. just saying


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_haha i had to keep from squealing when Jacob appeared on my TV shirtless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but overall i was kind of disappointed with the trailer. the birthday scene, forest scene, and Laurent scene are nothing like i imagined them. and since when does Jacob phase in front of Bella and attack Laurent? it was supposed to be the pack attacking him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND it was supposed to happen in the meadow. just saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
gauging from the first movie what did you expect. Remember she just randomnly stalked off to the woods and they profess their love for each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oooooh yeeeah. I totally lol'd when kristen stewart dropped the trophy. I was like NO wonder they picked you for Bella, you friggin butter fingers.


----------



## AmandDUR (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_haha i had to keep from squealing when Jacob appeared on my TV shirtless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but overall i was kind of disappointed with the trailer. the birthday scene, forest scene, and Laurent scene are nothing like i imagined them. and since when does Jacob phase in front of Bella and attack Laurent? it was supposed to be the pack attacking him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND it was supposed to happen in the meadow. just saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, you gotta remember its a movie though. movies have to cut corners for time constraints and so the story doesnt slow down and bore the viewer.


----------



## Okami08 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_gauging from the first movie what did you expect. Remember she just randomnly stalked off to the woods and they profess their love for each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!  This bothered me so much (possibly more than anything else about the Twilight movie) - it's nice to know that it bugged someone else, too.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Okami08* 

 
_Thank you! This bothered me so much (possibly more than anything else about the Twilight movie) - it's nice to know that it bugged someone else, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
If I hadn't read the book I would have been like wtf is goin on.
It was such a sweeter moment in the book. It was 'his' meadow he wanted to show her. Another thing I hated was that they changed the scene when she met his family. In the book it was really sweet, Esme and Carlisle loved her. In the movie they made it really awkward when they were cooking for her and she already ate. Idk why they changed that scene.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandDUR* 

 
_yeah, you gotta remember its a movie though. movies have to cut corners for time constraints and so the story doesnt slow down and bore the viewer._

 
true, but it's one thing to cut things out, but it's another to totally change it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Okami08* 

 
_Thank you! This bothered me so much (possibly more than anything else about the Twilight movie) - it's nice to know that it bugged someone else, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA.. no chemistry whatsoever


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't wait till 10 years from now, when Twilight is known as the most overrated movie of all times.

The books, however I still like


----------



## bea_16 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the scene with laurent and the one with jacob are two different scenes put together for the trailer.There are some differences if you look closely liker her clothes, and the backpack.I think in the actual movie both scenes will stick to the book, and were just put together in the trailer to make it more dramatic.I loved the trailer, though.I'm looking forward to staring at shirtless Jacob in New Moon!!


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Jun 2, 2009)

I am soooo excited for New Moon. I was jumping up like a little kid with the showed the trailer on MTV. Probably shouldn't have been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but oh well. And Rob looked oh so hot in that clip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bea_16* 

 
_I think the scene with laurent and the one with jacob are two different scenes put together for the trailer.There are some differences if you look closely liker her clothes, and the backpack.I think in the actual movie both scenes will stick to the book, and were just put together in the trailer to make it more dramatic.I loved the trailer, though.*I'm looking forward to staring at shirtless Jacob in New Moon!!*_

 








 definitely looking forward to that


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 2, 2009)

So I just watched the trailer for new moon, and it seems like it can be better than Twilight. I hope its better, it definetly can't be worse right?

Im gonna re read new moon! It was my fave book from the 4


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

i jumped on the bandwagon and finally watched Twilight. My bf watched it with me and he liked it too. Can't wait for the next one. Edward is so hot!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i jumped on the bandwagon and finally watched Twilight. My bf watched it with me and he liked it too. Can't wait for the next one. Edward is so hot!_

 
Your lucky your b/f liked it. Mine said it was corny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't care though, I'm goin' to new moon with or without him! Plus it will be alot easier to drool over Edward w/o the bf there haha.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_Your lucky your b/f liked it. Mine said it was corny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't care though, I'm goin' to new moon with or without him! Plus it will be alot easier to drool over Edward w/o the bf there haha._

 
i'm going to make mine watch it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it was pretty awkward when we were watching TV, and a shirtless Jacob from New Moon came on. i was like STOP TALKING -droooooooooool-. haha, i'm a bad gf


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_i'm going to make mine watch it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it was pretty awkward when we were watching TV, and a shirtless Jacob from New Moon came on. i was like STOP TALKING -droooooooooool-. haha, i'm a bad gf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha I know me too.
I was like "What did they say, I couldnt hear it?"
/rewind dvr, play clip again.
I can't bring myself to delete it. haha


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 6, 2009)

So my co-workers got me addicted to Twilight, as they'd talk about it EVERYDAY, lol. So I borrowed my friend's books and started reading and IMMEDIATEY became obsessed, lol. I read Twilight first,and then saw the movie after I finished the book. I can say I didn't really feel the movie the first time around, but after having seen it 5 times, I LOVE it! Carlisle (Peter Facinelli) is my fave vampire from the movie! I am now extremely excited about New Moon, and Taylor Lautner does have me reconsidering my love for vampires, lol.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bea_16* 

 
_I think the scene with laurent and the one with jacob are two different scenes put together for the trailer.There are some differences if you look closely liker her clothes, and the backpack.I think in the actual movie both scenes will stick to the book, and were just put together in the trailer to make it more dramatic.I loved the trailer, though.I'm looking forward to staring at shirtless Jacob in New Moon!!_

 





 I've become obsessed with the New Moon trailer so much so that I added it on my FB so everytime I go online, I can watch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am I going crazy??!!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

I saw this on The Soup, freaking funny, I like Twilight, but damn
YouTube - NEW MOON TRAILER REACTION


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2009)

I love the soup!  That video is super funny!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 8, 2009)

lol it sure is funny, this girl is acting crazy for no reason, if she was in the movies acting like that, I would throw popcorn at her ass


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone here seen the sneak peeks 
where Jacob is showing Bella how to ride the Motorcycle?!?!

Any Jacob lover should watch it


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Anyone here seen the sneak peeks 
where Jacob is showing Bella how to ride the Motorcycle?!?!

Any Jacob lover should watch it_

 
YES!  OMG that scene is HOT!  I seriously can't wait for New Moon to come out!  I liked both of the trailers but I loved the Jacob one more.  So HOT!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 25, 2009)

^ i watched those. They were hilarious because of the crowd's reactions.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 25, 2009)

where? send a link!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 25, 2009)

NVM, I found it o Youtube
edit: Why are they yelling? damn it's just a trailer


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 25, 2009)

There's usually a lot of yelling going on at Comicon, but extra yelling is in order (i suppose) for twilight. It's what twilight fans do.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jul 25, 2009)

Well Im not planning to see the movie in Theaters 
when it comes out, ill wait like 2-3 weeks after 
because I've heard it's to much screaming haha
and everyone is all excited


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 25, 2009)

see I like Twilight, but I can't deal with the screaming either, so I'm with you ^^ I'll wait til after the screaming fans have seen it at midnight the day it comes out haha


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2009)

in the uk people don't tend to scream and shout at the films or trailers. a couple of times i have seen a film and people have clapped at the end! like they'd just seen a play or something! 

oooohh i tell a lie - i saw sex and teh city on opening night and loads of girls we're going 'ooooohhhhh' and 'aaaawwwww' at big and carry!

so i hope that when i see new moon on opening night there is no screaming!


----------



## nunu (Jul 26, 2009)

I just finished reading New Moon. I am so excited about the movie.


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 14, 2009)

I am a Twilight lover, in fact, I introduced it to all of my friends four years ago, but I am getting so sick of all the Twilight this and that over the past year or so. It used to be something small so when you heard the word mentioned completely out of context you would get excited, mention it, and the other person would go, "huh??"  Now, since the movie, it has become a media frenzy, too much craziness if you ask me. I am not saying that it's bad that it became popular, I mean it was bound to do so eventually because Stephenie is such an amazing writer and she deserves every last drop of success from the series, but do there really need to be Edward and Bella action figures and blankets with their faces on them? No. It's overexposure, and it's kind of nauseating. 
The movie isn't super spectacular either. I went opening night and it was crazy, people screaming and cheering when people walked out and such. I thought it was an awesome representation of the book, and then I watched it again, and again, and again, an then realized that it wasn't super good. The acting was amateur, the coloring was weird, as were the effects (is skin really supposed to make noise when it sparkels?) and the lip stain? Give me a break. The more and more I watch it, the more I hope that they will remake the movie after the next three (or four if they do end up splitting Breaking Dawn into two) completed, because it really is the most important, and should be done the best.
All that being said, I am excited for New Moon to come out this November, especially since it's with a much more experience director, and they got rid of the blue filter ;D Plus, the actors have improved and grown since the last film, and that means Taylor will portray Jake a little better (hopefully), and look even better doing it! The clips that I have seen so far are a big improvement already, so that should only mean more improvement to come, right? And I am so looking forward to other projects from Stephenie that she has been working on this past year, I hope a sequel to The Host will be in my hands soon!

PS. Sorry I kind of went off on a rant. heh


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 14, 2009)

^ how do you think HP fans feel? I feel exactly the same way. I liked having HP merch before the films. Now everything has daniel radcliffs face on it. not thats im hating on him or anything. but enough already. 

Also, i saw the film for the first time last week and i must say it was awful. The direction was ridiculous. It reminded me of an overdone 90s music video. Too many cheap effects used (sepia??) too many useless 360 shots, too much Edward Cullen looking constipated, too much uncalled for crappy generic "rock music". It was a hot freakin mess. I was shocked at how bad the acting was, because ive seen Robert in HP and thought he did a great job. This was awful though! Ive never seen Kristen in anything, so i cant speak for her. And why do the vampires fly/jump/glide (during the fight scene) like ballet dancers? 
I mean, i know it was done on a lower budget, but that doesn't mean you need to make up for it somehow by using every cheap/crappy effect at your disposal.

Also, Edwards makeup was AWFUL!!!! i could see his stubble under the pounds of white cake. His lips were TOO red, it was almost clownish. Also, the white wasnt blended out around the face very well. It was so much more sheer on the neck.

And that was the worst choice for Rosalie ever. I mean, she did the part well but she just doesnt fit her looks. Im not saying shes ugly (shes quite pretty) but Roaslie is supposed to be fair, blond haired, and just ridiculously ethereally perfectly beautiful. Her body is tall and slender and perfect. Nikki Reed is darker skinned, and dark haired. When you bleach her hair out and put white cake on her it just looks weird!! Also, she is quite broad and has a rather athletic body. It's just not fitting of the part. 

Also, Jasper looks.... freaky. Again, the actor that plays him is good looking, but bad hair and makeup!

the end.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, I finally saw this movie because it seems like I'm the only person on Earth who hasn't seen it, lol! I must say, it was ok but I don't understand why everyone loves it so much. If I were to pick a vampire movie, I would pick either the Swedish "Let the Right One in" or the old school "Dracula" even over Twilight. 

It might be coz I'm a lil old for Twilight, I'm 27 and I hear this movie was made to appeal to teenagers mostly. Oh well, as always my taste in movie differs from the main stream it seems...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

i actually love the books (it's the child within me!) however the film wasn't so hot...unlike robert p! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  you could tell it had a really low budget. and i think that because the first book is very descriptive it couldn't get across what was going on properly - hence why edward looks like he's gonna poop himself all the time!


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 25, 2009)

Whats up on the Midnight sun book or whatever. Is she still going to try and release? I read she didn't really want to because of it being leaked online. It is suppose to be like 'edwards story' and thats all i need to hear..


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 26, 2009)

i read it. its more intresting that bellas story. but its very very redundant. not a whole lot to say in a whole lot of paper. i like it because it gives you better insight into the cullen hale family and their views on bella.


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2009)

This video made me laugh: Edward from Twilight vs. Eric from True Blood

YouTube - Edward vs Eric {just made for fun}...

I wish it were longer haha


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone seen the newest trailer?

It actually includes good stuff,


----------



## Sass (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep, I saw it when it was leaked on Youtube yesterday. The short trailer told me too much.  Now this longer one told me way too much.  I'm ready to see it already.  I should be finished reading all of the books by its release.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 23, 2009)

Twilight gets a bad rep from a lot of people. Mostly a bunch of uneducated haters that just want to put others down, now that I think of it.

Anyways, I saw the movie myself (never really wanted to read the books). I actually liked it. It was so funny/cute/cheesy and I could imagine this sort of situation being true to life, minus the sparkly vampires. At least the first movie was this way and very easy to watch. I would recommend it to anyone that was looking for something to watch to unwind their nerves a bit.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_Twilight gets a bad rep from a lot of people. Mostly a bunch of uneducated haters that just want to put others down, now that I think of it._

 
I didn't like it, I guess as per your reasoning coz I'm uneducated AND a hater, who want to put other ppl I never met down, lol!

I didn't like it coz the acting was bad (especially the lead female's), the setting was way too slow...honestly I actually fell asleep! I find it overall very cheesy and I actually like vampire movies. I also dislike the capitalization on the whole Twilight trend. But I won't say ppl that like this movie are uneducated. To each their own, not everyone who disagrees with you hates you or wants to put you down :/


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure if people know yet but, if you wanna read Midnight Sun (Twilight from Edward's eyes), it is available for free on Stephenie Meyer's site. It's of course a draft and is not complete though


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 16, 2009)

so i'm totally so late on this band wagon, i saw the film last year, and thought it was pretty naff, i mean robert p is hot, but i thought the whole film was a bit pappy, like it could have been so much better

anyway,  i read the books, and i LOVE them


i read all 4 books in a week, like devoured them, i got back from work and read until i went to bed, got up went to work, got back and read til i went to bed and so on.. now i'm wishing i hadnt done that, cos i read them so quick... i'm like: what do i do now?! read them again? lol

i wish stephanie meyer would finish midnight sun *sigh*


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2009)

Read them again!  I did the same thing where I went through them so fast but when I went back to re-read them I discovered so many new things.

I can't wait for New Moon to come out!


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 17, 2009)

^ i agree. re-read them. I enjoyed them even more the second time through. Im totally stoked to see the new movie but there is no way I am watching it with 4000 screaming pre teens. Im gonna wait til payperview or summin


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm actually re-reading them now.  I just got Twilight on DVD as well an re-watched it.  I'm going to see New Moon in the theatre but I'll wait for all the screaming "little" fans to be done with it first!  No way I am going the first week it's out.
I read all 4 books before seeing Twilight.  It's interesting now to re-read them with the charcters faces (from the movie) in your head.  Gives you a different perspective.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 20, 2009)

Im 24 but Im gonna be one of those screaming girls in the audience. Ive been looking forward to this new moon movie to come out for soooooo long. 

and what the heck is this "midnight sun" thing I hear ???


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Is twilight from Edward point of view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I read them 3, 4 times there are certain chapters I love more


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_^ Is twilight from Edward point of view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I read them 3, 4 times there are certain chapters I love more_

 
where is this because i haven't seen it in book stores and i wanted to give it a read.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 20, 2009)

Read New Moon Books Online: Midnight Sun (Partial Draft)


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 20, 2009)

Interesting the author says she would like to write another one from Leah Clearwater  point of view, I think that would make another great book. It seems she likes love triangles hmmm


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i actually love the books (it's the child within me!) however the film wasn't so hot...unlike robert p! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you could tell it had a really low budget. and i think that because the first book is very descriptive it couldn't get across what was going on properly - hence why edward looks like he's gonna poop himself all the time!_

 
The author says that the books would appeal to women in their late 20 because that was her age when she wrote them


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 20, 2009)

i just want her desperately to write more twilight books, i dont care whose pov it is, or which character it is on, i want MORE!! this is way worse than my mac addiction for sure

i thought from her interviews she was quite adament that she wasnt going to do anymore
which i thought was way out of order cos she said stuff like 'i write for myself not for anyone else' and how after some one leaked midnight sun, she didnt want to write it anymore.. and how no amount of begging or asking will make her want to do it
which i felt like saying, that's nice, but what about the £350 million you've earnt from the twilight books, wouldnt it be kind of nice to pay ur fans back and finish the book, rather than punish them for something they didnt do?
am i being out of order or does anyone else see where i'm coming from there?

maybe i can take her hostage and make her write more books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hmmm....


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 20, 2009)

From her lasts statements I understand she`s done writing about vampires, but she also said that she`ll finish midnight sun when all the craziness around it will disappear and most important she`ll have something to tell ` cause right now she`s not inspired to continue the story
But you know what, looking at the enormous success twilight saga books-movie has and at the endless possibilities with these fantastic worlds I think they might do a tv show at some point
AHhh I remembered now she said Leah Clearwater or Renesmee Cullen point of view, that would be fantastic too....lol can you tell I`m a fan?


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 20, 2009)

i see.. it looks like im going to have to kidnap her and make her write more books then... lol


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 22, 2009)

I so want to see New Moon but with a tiny teething baby it's unlikely. boohoo.

Team Edward!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ohh,I just saw the movie, I loved it. It`s closer to the book than twilight, just a couple of things different to make it more interesting. The only thing that annoyed me is Edward make-up I think they over done it


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 23, 2009)

^ i thought Edward was so unattractive during the whole movie, and i couldn't quite put my finger on it.. must have been the makeup


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 23, 2009)

I never thought Cedric was cute, he just looks weird, and I so wanna go see the movie , it's been sold out since freaking Friday!!

Edit: oops Edward, sorry, that's Harry Potter lol


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think his smile is quite lovely but I think it`s hard to understand his acting without reading the book. He isn`t happy in this book, and with good reason  but I don`t think the movie captures very well those reasons


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 24, 2009)

I went to the late showtime of New Moon and it was okay. It definetly was a step up from Twilight, but I don't understand why they always end up being super cheesy. I think the cast is so inexperienced that some lines end up sounding comical when they should be serious. 

I'd give it a 4 out of 10 but thats me being nice. Sorry guys as an avid movie goer and lover, I am picky about what I call a great film. This movie is definetly not a great film, but its a movie for the fans. This is a movie that only a fan can appreciate, and I was mildly entertained by it, so I won't be too hard on it. 

Anyway, the next movie is due June 30th, they want a summer release because they can bank on it more, makes sence, depending on the release of HP I might hold out on seeing it right away, I rather give my money to HP. 

I am starting to think since the movie time lines have been really rushed, its compromised the integrity and outcome of the movies.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2009)

i saw new moon last night and i quite enjoyed it. it was much better than the first film.  however i thought the cgi wolves were quite bad and a certain scene towards the end made people laugh in the cinema because it was so cheesey!

and i think they could paint edward with whatever make up they want and i'd still find him attractive!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 26, 2009)

^ I know his smile is dazzling like in the book


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

I love twilight! I still havent seen new moon though but I hear it's better than Twilight. Even though New Moon was my least favorite book out of all four


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 26, 2009)

I still love Twilight, the awkardness  in the beggining of a relationship,they surprised that really well and the rainy Forks


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

I think I am gonna watch it online LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not really into Twilight, but a while ago a friend of mine convinced me to buy the first book and so I started reading it last night.  I'm more than a little bothered by the fact that Jacob is being played by a white actor.  I didn't realize that he was Native American until I started reading the book.  And then I remembered a clip of the movie I'd seen on a talk show and that the other werewolves are played by Native American actors (or rather actors of color who could concievably be NA).  Am I surprised?  No, because that's Hollywood.  But I am disheartened that considering how big the Twilight franchise has become, no one has seemed to take notice and no one has spoken out about it.  I did a couple of Google searches to see if any articles would pop up and I didn't find anything but a facebook petition group.   Shaking my head.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 29, 2009)

^ Well, some things in the movie differ from the book, it`s normal it happens in every movie, I mean Robert Pat doesn`t look like a God, or Nikky like the most beautiful person in the world, they did the best with what they found, I read they interviewed hundreds of persons for this roles and I think Taylor did a pretty good job They didn`t film in Forks, lol even though it really exists


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I'm not really into Twilight, but a while ago a friend of mine convinced me to buy the first book and so I started reading it last night. I'm more than a little bothered by the fact that Jacob is being played by a white actor. I didn't realize that he was Native American until I started reading the book. And then I remembered a clip of the movie I'd seen on a talk show and that the other werewolves are played by Native American actors (or rather actors of color who could concievably be NA). Am I surprised? No, because that's Hollywood. But I am disheartened that considering how big the Twilight franchise has become, no one has seemed to take notice and no one has spoken out about it. I did a couple of Google searches to see if any articles would pop up and I didn't find anything but a facebook petition group. Shaking my head._

 
Actually Taylor Lautner states that he has some Native American background on his mother's side (_Potawatomi and Ottawa Indian)_ and I don't think it's been proven either way whether that's true or not.  Considering that this movie has characters who are played by actors and actresses of all different races I don't really see the big deal even if he did not have any Native American descent.  

You mention that actors of colour played some of the other wolves and you seemed OK with that.  So what you are saying is it's OK for "actors of colour" (your words) to play the Native Americans but not for a "white actor" (again your words) to play a Native American.  To me that makes no sense.  You can't argue that one is OK but not the other.  Either it's OK for a person to be playing a different race or it's not.  I personally have no problem with it either way as they are looking for the best PERSON for the job not the best PERSON OF A SPECIFIC RACE for the job.
After all...none of the vampires were played by real vampires...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 29, 2009)

My point is that there aren't tons of roles for actors of color, and so when a film is being adapted and the character is of color, I believe that within reason, an actor of color should be hired for the part.  I also find it suspect that there are actors of color protraying the other werewolves with less screen time, but when it comes down to a significant character playing a major role in the film, he is a white actor.  There's TONS of backlash to this practice in Hollywood (West Side Story's film adaptation springs to mind).  The argument is multifaceted.  For example, there was some criticism of Jennifer Lopez being casted as Selena because she is of Puerto Rican decent and not Mexican.  Personally, I didn't have a problem with that casting descision although I respect those who did.  I would however have been perplexed if a black, white, Asian, etc. actor had played the role.  It was important that that role be played by an actress of Latina/Hispanic decent. 

Anyway, I just think it's unfortunate that is happens so frequently, and that so few people even notice it.  And you almost never see the reverse happening.  Just my observations. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Actually Taylor Lautner states that he has some Native American background on his mother's side (Potawatomi and Ottawa Indian) and I don't think it's been proven either way whether that's true or not. Considering that this movie has characters who are played by actors and actresses of all different races I don't really see the big deal even if he did not have any Native American descent. 

You mention that actors of colour played some of the other wolves and you seemed OK with that. So what you are saying is it's OK for "actors of colour" (your words) to play the Native Americans but not for a "white actor" (again your words) to play a Native American. To me that makes no sense. You can't argue that one is OK but not the other. Either it's OK for a person to be playing a different race or it's not. I personally have no problem with it either way as they are looking for the best PERSON for the job not the best PERSON OF A SPECIFIC RACE for the job.
After all...none of the vampires were played by real vampires...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I'm not really into Twilight, but a while ago a friend of mine convinced me to buy the first book and so I started reading it last night.  I'm more than a little bothered by the fact that Jacob is being played by a white actor.  I didn't realize that he was Native American until I started reading the book.  And then I remembered a clip of the movie I'd seen on a talk show and that the other werewolves are played by Native American actors (or rather actors of color who could concievably be NA).  Am I surprised?  No, because that's Hollywood.  But I am disheartened that considering how big the Twilight franchise has become, no one has seemed to take notice and no one has spoken out about it.  I did a couple of Google searches to see if any articles would pop up and I didn't find anything but a facebook petition group.   Shaking my head._

 
They did the same thing with um, damn Speed Racer I think? IDK some Asian cartoon, and in the movie NO ONE is from Asia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But back on topic, if u guys are really into the whole vampire thing, I highly,HIGLY suggest u guys read this book called Fledgling by Octavia Butler.
It's a very well written book, and totally different from any vamp book I've written, and this was before I even liked Twilight...


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 29, 2009)

woohoo.
Just saw New Moon. Totally dug it. It was a huge step up from twilight and was closer to the book then the first movie. This was my least favorite book of the series but I really enjoyed the movie. I would definately watch it again.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought Taylor Lutheran was part Native.... I think he looks the part. 
When it comes down to it, you need to do whats best for the franchise. I mean, they have a Italien/ Dark skinned  looking girl playing Rosalie. She is infact part Native, and we all know Rosalie is supposed to be very fair, slender, blond and angelicly perfect. Not to say she isnt, but her ethnic background doesnt lend to the role.

It goes both ways ya know?
I think it works in Jacob's case. He looks the part. 

Now, i just saw the film. While it still wasnt a particularly good film, it was leaps and bounds better than the first. The acting has improved a lot too. And Jacob was rather charming. Bella even got better, which i was shocked at. Edward, however, remains constipated.


----------



## electrostars (Nov 29, 2009)

I've seen New Moon more than once and I can say that it is way better than the first Twilight movie. They did a much better job of following the book than the last movie, but at the same time I also think the movie is better than the book.


----------



## Half N Half (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I'm not really into Twilight, but a while ago a friend of mine convinced me to buy the first book and so I started reading it last night. I'm more than a little bothered by the fact that Jacob is being played by a white actor. I didn't realize that he was Native American until I started reading the book. And then I remembered a clip of the movie I'd seen on a talk show and that the other werewolves are played by Native American actors (or rather actors of color who could concievably be NA). Am I surprised? No, because that's Hollywood. But I am disheartened that considering how big the Twilight franchise has become, no one has seemed to take notice and no one has spoken out about it. I did a couple of Google searches to see if any articles would pop up and I didn't find anything but a facebook petition group. Shaking my head._

 
I'm sorry, but I've never even considered Taylor Lautner a "white actor". He looks pretty damn brown to me! I really don't think it matters what race he is, he looks the part. He's a young, talented actor and I think he did a great job. If someone thinks he didn't deserve the part because he's not a REAL native I think that's pretty damn stupid! Honestly, I don't know what the kid's race is, but from what I've heard he has some native in him. I also saw an interview with the director that stated they wanted actors who were at least part native to portray the roles, so it sounds to me like they made an effort. Anyway, it's a MOVIE!! Actors of all different races play characters who are not their real race ALL THE TIME!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 30, 2009)

I fell in love with twilight saga reading the books. To me  watching the movie, it made it come alive but what made this saga special were all the insight thoughts of the characters so well described in the books and only fractions of them in the movie.
When you read something you see it come to live in your mind, but we are all different and probably imagined the books in different way so in part this is what dissapointed  in movie, it came alive how the director imagined the book.I would have had narrated everything from the book but that`s not possible
The soundtrack of the second installment didn`t impressed me at all, I still like the first one better
Any news about Breaking dawn?


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 30, 2009)

I saw the first twilight movie not too long ago because my sister made me watch it (she's obsessed) and honestly.. i didn't care for it too much. I was a little bored. I don't know, maybe I just wasn't in the mood to watch it?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_My point is that there aren't tons of roles for actors of color, and so when a film is being adapted and the character is of color, I believe that within reason, an actor of color should be hired for the part. I also find it suspect that there are actors of color protraying the other werewolves with less screen time, but when it comes down to a significant character playing a major role in the film, he is a white actor. There's TONS of backlash to this practice in Hollywood (West Side Story's film adaptation springs to mind). The argument is multifaceted. For example, there was some criticism of Jennifer Lopez being casted as Selena because she is of Puerto Rican decent and not Mexican. Personally, I didn't have a problem with that casting descision although I respect those who did. I would however have been perplexed if a black, white, Asian, etc. actor had played the role. It was important that that role be played by an actress of Latina/Hispanic decent. 

Anyway, I just think it's unfortunate that is happens so frequently, and that so few people even notice it. And you almost never see the reverse happening. Just my observations._

 

Honestly, it goes both ways, look at The Shawshank Redemption, Morgan Freeman's character was a white irish man in the book, and he got the part because he was the best actor for the role. I can see what you are saying, but actually there is much more diversity now in Hollywood, slowly but surely. And its not a rule that a character in a book must be exactly the same in the movie, its up to the directors discretion.


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 1, 2009)

I saw it the day it came out, and I was dissapointed. My fiance said he thought it was really good and better than twilight. I agree it was better, but to me it was such a dissapointment. I was waiting so long for this movie, and I couldn't stand how bad the acting was at times, and the cheesy lines were barftastic. Nothing compares to the books. I am seeing a pattern here though, the movies keep getting better...so I know eclipse will be better...and breaking dawn will be the best of the saga, lol.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 2, 2009)

^ They almost kiss before the phone calls(when edward finds out) it `s very well described in the book, I think they almost kiss twice in the book


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_^ They almost kiss before the phone calls(when edward finds out) it `s very well described in the book, I think they almost kiss twice in the book_

 
Really? I must not remember it then. It's just that when he kisses her forreal in eclipse, doesn't she punch him? Lol that just stuck in my head so much, and even before she finally realizes she loves him she always just saw him as her best friend. You're probably right though, I have a bad memory


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, she doesn`t want to ,meaning she`s thinking something like please no I didn`t make that decision yet and the phone rand and saves her lol yep I read the book a few times
I read yesterday that they `ll make the fourth book in a movie for sure....yeay
The only decision they haven`t made yet if it`s gonna be one or two movies with so many things happening. two movies will cost more they say, especially the cast, will get big checks


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Yeah, she doesn`t want to ,meaning she`s thinking something like please no I didn`t make that decision yet and the phone rand and saves her lol yep I read the book a few times
I read yesterday that they `ll make the fourth book in a movie for sure....yeay
The only decision they haven`t made yet if it`s gonna be one or two movies with so many things happening. two movies will cost more they say, especially the cast, will get big checks_

 
Summit really needs to get their stuff together, with their measly budget and the amount of revenue the movies make, the actors should be getting bigger checks! They made SO much more w/ New moon than it actually cost to make. If they're smart, they will milk this cow till it runs dry and make two movies. They won't cost THAT much cus they don't really put much effort into them it seems because the budget increase wasnt that high.

Lets hope who ever makes BD makes a bad book into a good movie, either way I'll be watching. I know it, guilty pleasure! lol


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Dec 3, 2009)

Saw it yesterday for my birthday, it could still be improved on, but it was a massive improvement to the first movie IMHO. 
Have since started falling for Jacob more than Edward


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 12, 2009)

Splitting it up to two parts? wow
Does anyone remember the part in the movie when Bella was looking at the painting of the Volturi and the pics sorta moved? I had a Harry Potter  flashback


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 12, 2009)

me too. i just shook my head.

seriously though, how are they going to split book 4 into 2 movies? barely anything happens! As per usual, its just a whole lot of brooding.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 12, 2009)

^ LOL @ barely anything happens!

 I llike Twilight, but I don't think it's um. IDK how to say it, like "deep" enough, like the storyline needs working with u know?
Girl meets vamp, girl falls in love, vamp leaves girl, girl meet wolf, etc.
Don't get me wrong, it makes for nice reading on a boring day.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I'm not really into Twilight, but a while ago a friend of mine convinced me to buy the first book and so I started reading it last night. I'm more than a little bothered by the fact that Jacob is being played by a white actor. I didn't realize that he was Native American until I started reading the book. And then I remembered a clip of the movie I'd seen on a talk show and that the other werewolves are played by Native American actors (or rather actors of color who could concievably be NA). Am I surprised? No, because that's Hollywood. But I am disheartened that considering how big the Twilight franchise has become, no one has seemed to take notice and no one has spoken out about it. I did a couple of Google searches to see if any articles would pop up and I didn't find anything but a facebook petition group. Shaking my head._

 

i don't remember where i read this, unfortionately.. but i read that every single one of them that played a werewolf was AT LEAST partially Native American.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone now what song and band is playing in New moon in the part where they chase Victoria , right before Bella jumps off the cliff. That song stuck to my mind since I saw the movie and have no idea who thatis


----------



## Half N Half (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Does anyone now what song and band is playing in New moon in the part where they chase Victoria , right before Bella jumps off the cliff. That song stuck to my mind since I saw the movie and have no idea who thatis_

 

Is it Thom Yorke Hearing Damage?


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Is it Thom Yorke Hearing Damage?_

 
Yes, thanks. me loves it


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Eh. I'm NOT a fan of the movies. The acting is terribly painful in my opinion and I couldn't get through a half hour of the first film. Robert Pattison's face has scarred and ruined my perfect, 'in my head' vision of my own Edward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do however enjoy the books. The first one is my favorite, but I've liked them less and less as she wrote each book. The last one I hated and I personally felt like Stephaine bombed big time on that one. 

I wish she would continue writing Midnight Sun. I really wanted that to come out and was SO excited for Edwards POV and then some dumb*ss gave out the transcript and RUINED it for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully she'll change her mind sometime in the future...


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: For all fellow Twilight fans...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_I can't wat for Breaking Dawn either!!  Did anyone read The Host?  I thought it was really good too._

 
I enjoyed the host more than the whole twilight saga. More original and entertaining.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarlaSinger* 

 
_Eh. I'm NOT a fan of the movies. The acting is terribly painful in my opinion and I couldn't get through a half hour of the first film. Robert Pattison's face has scarred and ruined my perfect, 'in my head' vision of my own Edward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do however enjoy the books. The first one is my favorite, but I've liked them less and less as she wrote each book. The last one I hated and I personally felt like Stephaine bombed big time on that one. 

I wish she would continue writing Midnight Sun. I really wanted that to come out and was SO excited for Edwards POV and then some dumb*ss gave out the transcript and RUINED it for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully she'll change her mind sometime in the future..._

 
I agree. I hated new moon. And eclipse wasn't that great but it beat new moon. Twilight was the best one, and breaking dawn was crappy. I lost interest personally.
I think keeping us on edge about changing her was probably the only thing that kept me reading it. And then came in the epic failure.


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: For all fellow Twilight fans...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_I enjoyed the host more than the whole twilight saga. More original and entertaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too! it was such an amazing book... and that's saying a lot, because i loved the Twilight saga. The Host has to be one of my favorite books of all time. i can't wait until they make it into a movie!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 30, 2010)

*The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

I've been at the movies since 6pm; I saw Twilight and New Moon for the millionth time...I'm now in the IMax theater patiently wait for Eclipse to start.

Anyone at the mid-night show? Anyone else excited as me?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

How was it? Did it meet your expectations?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

I saw it last night at midnight..only because my friend DRAGGED me with her. I hadnt seen any of the other ones or read the books. It was ok, not as cheesy as I expected. Have fun!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

Oh I can't wait to see this movie!  I just want to see Taylor again!  LOL


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

Bear in mind this review is from a DIE HARD Twilight fan. 

The movie was AWESOME. I really liked it, I didn't have high expectations because Eclipse was my least favorite book. The book was totally a filler and read like that as well. My best friend didn't like the movie, she said it was annoying to see Edward getting played by Bella over and over and if she saw Jacon without his shirt she'd scream. Lol 

It maybe hard for "non-book readers" to really get into the film because the screen play is highly based off the book, so things may come across weird or cheesy. There's no way to protray all of the emotions without it looking weird...if that makes since. Yes, it was hard for Bella because even though she knew she loved Edward, Jacob was there when he wasn't, so she had strong feelings for him too. 

All and all it was a really good movie; it tops New Moon. It doesn't top Twilight becuase when Edward says "You don't know how long I've waited for you" ah my heart melted. 

The best part of the moview...I got to Edward and all his porecelain beauty. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_How was it? Did it meet your expectations?_


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

i'm seeing this on sunday morning with a work mates girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we're both huge fans and very excited!


----------



## xFlossy (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

Im making my Husband take me to see it on Tuesday


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

I saw it at midnight! I was very pleasantly surprised! I went in expecting it to be pretty terrible, especially since the first two films were rather bad, but I was happy with it! I was glad it stuck to the book very closely, Eclipse is my favorite of the series, and where it did change, it was well done. I am so happy with David Slade's direction; he really seemed to get the actors, especially Kristin Stewart, to act well! haha! This is definitely the best film of the three!


----------



## yazerella (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

I hated the first movie. Liked the second one because of Jacob. I'm worried I'll hate Eclipse because I strongly dislike both Rob Pattinson (who wasn't really in the second movie much - hence why I enjoyed it more) and Kristen Stewart. Worst actors in the world IMO. 

I love book Edward. Rob Pattinson is NOT Edward. Who chose these actors?!?! Actually - the entire Cullen family are not matched very well to their actor counterparts. And Kristen Stewart? I mean, really?!

I'm gonna be quiet now, lol. Too much Twilight Saga movie hate!


----------



## tarnii (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yazerella* 

 
_I hated the first movie. Liked the second one because of Jacob. I'm worried I'll hate Eclipse because I strongly dislike both Rob Pattinson (who wasn't really in the second movie much - hence why I enjoyed it more) and Kristen Stewart. Worst actors in the world IMO. 

I love book Edward. Rob Pattinson is NOT Edward. Who chose these actors?!?! Actually - the entire Cullen family are not matched very well to their actor counterparts. And Kristen Stewart? I mean, really?!
_

 
I liked Kristen Stewart as Bella more in this movie than I did the first two movies.

I still prefer the books though.

But I did love Edwards line in the movie when he said to Bella about Jacob "Doesn't he own a shirt?"


----------



## dancer4j (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

I loved it, as usual.  "Eclipse" was my favorite book, and I feel David Slade had all the crucial elements in the movie.  I think Kristen has gotten better with the series as far as acting.  I disagree with the comment in regards to Robert Pattinson being a horrific actor & not meeting the book Edward.  I think he does a pretty damn good job of being Edward, and if you base his acting solely on this franchise than you should see some of his other work.  I consider myself a pretty harsh critic in regards to acting, singing, entertaining.  I think Robert is a pretty good actor.  He's no Robert De Niro or Jack Nicholson, but he's only in his twenties.  I hope he has a long, successful career.

I can't believe we have to wait 1.25 years for the next one!! AAAHHH!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

im going to see it monday me thinks.
In response to Robert Pattinsons acting, i think hes a good actor. But i think that the way he approaches the character of edward is so bizzare. He always has that constipated face on, and he doesnt speak very clearly. If he and Bella are having an intimate moment, i find myself straining to hear. 
We'll see... maybe this movie will change my mind.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

i saw the movie today and freaking loved it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's my favourite book from the series and has been my favourite film so far also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also it made me chuckle in a few places which is always good!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

watched this movie online. not good. don't waste your money on watching this movie. it's not worth it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_watched this movie online. not good. don't waste your money on watching this movie. it's not worth it._

 
well if you watched it online - i'm guessing for free it's not like you wasted money on it anyway!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

I WAS excited....totally tried to plan an outing with my co-workers (we're all fans), but alas, no one has the same days off as me and my bf wouldn't go. 

I ended up finding a rip online that is pretty good quality, so I watched it there. I always end up buying the DVD when it comes out, so I justify it that way a little bit. Stephanie Meyer is rich enough lol.

I liked how it touched a bit into Bree Tanner though - leaves it open for the novella to be turned into a movie if they wanted to later on.

I really hate how we have to wait for Breaking Dawn Part 1 to come out in 501 days! LOL! Nevermind Part 2! Gah! I hope they atleast release that one the following March. I don't know if I can wait a full 2+ years just to see the ending.


I also agree that the acting got better this time around. Kristen Stewart especially - but then again, I watched The Runaways and noticed there as well that she was doing better. She can't argue for the life of her, but whatever. Jacob does the over-acting a bit, but it wasn't as bad as New Moon. The fighting scenes in the clearing were kinda cheesey - same with the fight with Edward, Riley and Victoria (especially when Victoria dies lol). 

I love the passion Edward and Bella have though OMG! LOL they definately sound like two horny-ass teenagers lmao! 

Oh, and Jacob is WAY more ripped this time around....*woooof* ahahaha!


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

I've never liked Twilight & everytime I see the trailer for Eclipse I laugh because I think the CGI looks pretty awful. The werewolves look like wolves you see at the zoo. Those vampires are like superhumans being able swing from trees like monkeys. Just bothers me ha and don't think Kristen Stewart is a good actress. She never has emotion, he facial expressions always stay the same. I'm not bashing people for liking them, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: The Twilight Saga: Eclipse*

^ i actually thought he wolves were very good. They're not werewolves, they are shifters. They just shift into wolf forum. Big strong bad ass wolves.
I just came back form the film, and i must say, better than i thought! Kristin stewart is getting more natural with every film. Jacob is good, but he has his moments where he clearly likes to ham it up. Robert Pattinson is the weakest of the lot, and this is coming from someone who knows he can act! I dont get why he plays him so... boring! So sullen with every word he says. And that constipated face he does, yuck!!! 
I will say that Rosalie looked a lot better in this movie.  And acted more the part. I'm still not crazy about Alice's wig, and Jasper's hair colour could have been better. I really liked his acting, he so handsom outside of the films. Emmette, while hilarious looks awful with that stupid hair cut/style.
As for Victoria, i think they tried to o hard to make her look like Rachel. Bryce is STUNNING with perfect feline features. Her wig was way too full for her face, she was all hair. And i do not, for the life of me understand her costume in this movie (or the last). It's kinda swashbuckling meets shakespeare meets goth. In the first movie she looked like a Nomad rocker, which fit. A real wild woman.
Kristin stewarts wig was pretty good, but the first couple of scenes (when they did close ups) her hairline was way too full and close. it made her look hairy and weird. Later in the movie, i noticed that it looked a lot better. By the last scene, i was like " I want her hair!"
And speaking of the last scene, it was painful. 

Dispite my complaining about him, i suppose im still on team edward. Jacob is way too 17 yr old beefcake for me. I like my mean pale and skinny.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2010)

*Twilight - the books*

How long have I said I would not read Twilight or watch the movies??

Now I have almost finished reading the first book - and I will read the rest as well!

And I just ordered the first movie on DVD - for a great night at home during my coming vacations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love watching The Vampires' Diary and did not want to start with another Vampire story, but now I am glad I started. Great to relax.


----------



## BBJay (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Twilight - the books*

I think everyone went through that period of Twilight denial. I know I did. I said for the longest time "why would I want to read a book about vampires?" I read the first one and got hooked. I loved the books. I hate that I can't say the same about the movies.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Twilight - the books*

i really like the books! a couple of years ago i saw twilight in a supermarket and because i have always liked vampire stories (geek i know!) i picked it up. and i loved it! cheesey but in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that following christmas nick bought me the other 3 books as a gift and i think i spent most of christmas day and boxing day reading them!


----------



## tarnii (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Twilight - the books*

I read Twilight around the same time New Moon came out. I couldn't believe all the hype and wondered what it could be all about. I picked up the book to have a look at it and I finished it in 2 days, the next 3 books followed just as quickly (I had to go out and buy them because I didn't want to finish one and not have the next one to go on with) I got to the end of Breaking Dawn and then started Twilight again.

I'd had a bit of a break from reading (5 years) as I have young children and there is _always_ something to be done, but reading these books was like breaking down a wall because I am never without a book on the go now. My husband takes great delight in blaming the Twilight Books for any housework that hasn't been done.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Twilight - the books*

I started reading the books when Breaking Dawn was released. I thought my co-workers were lame constantly squealing about these "vampire books" and some dude named Edward. LOL!

Little did I know that they'd con me into reading the first book. By the end of the first chapter I was absolutely HOOKED! I begged them for their copies of the following books and DEVOURED them! I absolutely bawled at the end of Breaking Dawn! I was so sad it was over. I scoured the internet for Midnight Sun (the unfinished book Stephanie Meyer wrote from Edward's narrative) and also read that. I also bought her novella, The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner. 

I've also read the entire series a second time. There's no doubt I'll do it again before the 3rd movie comes out.

I also work in a place that sells the movies. So literally, the day they went on sale, I bought the first copy. I'll do the same with Eclipse when that comes out (probably by October since movies seem to debut on DVD within 3 months of coming out in theatre - definately before Christmas though).

And now I heard that they're breaking up Breaking Dawn into 2 parts. The first won't be til Nov '11! I just really hope part 2 will atleast be released by June '12. If I have to wait over 2 years to see the ending, I'll scream.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2010)

I have almost finished reading the second book, New Moon, last night (I could not sleep because of the heat here) and will watch the first movie on DVD tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must be prepared before I will watch the third one in the movies!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 21, 2010)

Can't stand this poorly written trash. The main actors can't act, either.


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_Can't stand this poorly written trash. The main actors can't act, either._

 
Wow, that's so sweet of you!



I just saw Eclipse this weekend & I loved it! It was actually pretty funny


----------



## JULIA (Jul 21, 2010)

I do try. I laughed when I saw it, too. It's a misogynistic series and the fact that such misogyny is being created by a woman is disgusting.


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm confused. If you hate this stuff so much, why did you go see the movie?


----------



## JULIA (Jul 21, 2010)

Best friend's birthday.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2010)

Well - I think this is perfect for my summer vacations. This way I can just read and relax.....


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 21, 2010)

I see. Well that's too bad that you don't enjoy the series. I honestly don't think her writing is very good, but I still find the movies entertaining.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 22, 2010)

I read the books a few years ago, and they were ok.  I thought they were poorly written, but I fell in love with the plot line, so I devoured the books anyways, lol.  When the first movie had come out I heard awful reviews on the movies, so I thought I would never see them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, my cousins made me watch the first two at their apartment one night, then the next day we saw eclipse.  I think that if you read the books, you would appreciate the movies more.  The first movie was my least favorite, but the films got progressively better with each addition to the series.  

I would recommend them to people who can easily fall in love with a plot line, but not necessarily someone who loves reading for the language used by the author, if that makes any sense


----------



## westindiesangel (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a love-hate relationship with Twilight. It's really poorly written in my opinion. The reasons they "fall in love" are ridiculous and disturbing, too, when you think about it, and their relationship would seem pretty unhealthy in the real world (Obsession? Stalking her? Suicide if she's dead?). But, the story is just so juicy! I've read the whole series and want to read it again, no doubt. And I usually end up not liking the movies, but I just can't help but be intrigued enough to go see how it looks in action.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_I have a love-hate relationship with Twilight. It's really poorly written in my opinion. *The reasons they "fall in love" are ridiculous and disturbing*, too, when you think about it, and their relationship would seem pretty unhealthy in the real world (Obsession? Stalking her? Suicide if she's dead?). But, the story is just so juicy! I've read the whole series and want to read it again, no doubt. And I usually end up not liking the movies, but I just can't help but be intrigued enough to go see how it looks in action._

 
yes this is why my husband really dislikes them! and he is also shocked at how the books make women rely on men so much.  But i personally love them! sure the books aren't the best written things in the world, but they are easy to read, interesting characters and about vamps! i have always loved vampire books so seeing some take off so well is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really want to see Eclipse again at the movies... but tickets are crazy expencive! £8.60!! that's not even for a nice seat! when i went to a cinema in the states me and hubby were shocked at how cheap it was! then when we saw reclining leather seats we were even more impressed!


----------



## rutiene (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_I have a love-hate relationship with Twilight. It's really poorly written in my opinion. The reasons they "fall in love" are ridiculous and disturbing, too, when you think about it, and their relationship would seem pretty unhealthy in the real world (Obsession? Stalking her? Suicide if she's dead?). But, the story is just so juicy! I've read the whole series and want to read it again, no doubt. And I usually end up not liking the movies, but I just can't help but be intrigued enough to go see how it looks in action._

 
I completely agree. I also happen to hate Kristen Stewart and Rob Pattinson. I think they're absolutely terrible actors. But something about the drama of it all really draws me in. I made my boyfriend watch the movie with me, hahaha. 

I can't wait to see how they manage to do the craziness of the next one. Edward chewing the baby out of Bella should be interesting.


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the books , Eclipse is my fav ! I thought they ruined the first film they left so much out and Kristen Stewart cant act ... there is no emotion from her ! I hope they dont mess up Breaking Dawn i can just see them leaving so much out of that book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and um fingers cross stephanie finishes Midnight Sun !


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I hope there will be one more book!


----------



## tarnii (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dar* 

 
_





 and um fingers cross stephanie finishes Midnight Sun !_

 
That would be great, I would really love to see the story from Edwards perspective. I tried reading what she had on her website but for me reading is all about curling up on the couch with the book - I couldn't work out how to balance the laptop and a cup of coffee.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 30, 2010)

Most of you probably already know this, but Stephenie Meyer has rough drafts of Midnight Sun posted on her website:

StephenieMeyer.com | Twilight Series | Midnight Sun


----------



## Susanne (Aug 6, 2010)

So this book never will be finished and published?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So this book never will be finished and published?_

 
maybe she will one day? i hope she does!


----------



## m_3 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm a huge Twilight fan. Jumped on the bandwagon after the release of the 3rd book. Has anyone seen the trailer for the Twilight spoof, its called Vampires Suck. It's made by the same guys who made Scary Movie, Date Movie, Disaster Movie, you get the drift. I don't expect it to be good, but I like crappy spoof movies. 

[youtube]vHkPJ1ACLrg[/youtube]


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_3* 

 
_I'm a huge Twilight fan. Jumped on the bandwagon after the release of the 3rd book. Has anyone seen the trailer for the Twilight spoof, its called Vampires Suck. It's made by the same guys who made Scary Movie, Date Movie, Disaster Movie, you get the drift. I don't expect it to be good, but I like crappy spoof movies. _

 

The previews for that movie crack me up!! I don't think I'll see it, but my little sister has already mentioned she really wants to see it, so I'll just get a review from her!


----------

